# Carbchick



## carbchick (Jul 3, 2004)

Yesterday:
WG pulldown 77x7(+2) x6(+2) x6(+3)
CG pulldown 132x7(+2) x7(+2) x6(+3)
4 x shoulder width negative pullups
deadlift 154x6(+2) x6(+2) x6 (+3)
db row 35x5(+2) 30x8(+2) x9(+2)

15 min HIIT elliptical

food: 
200P 40F 10C

bw: 56kg

diet advice received (unsolicited): eat macdonalds, avoid mushrooms


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

Welcome to IM!  

Umm....who gave that diet advice?  That movie?


----------



## carbchick (Jul 4, 2004)

Sunday. not feeling 100%, went to the gym
military press seated 42x5(+2) x5(+2) x6(+2)
upright row wide grip 36x6(+2) x6(+2) x7(+2)
lateral raise 12.5x5(+2) 10x8(+2) x9(+3)
rear raise 12.5 x6(+2) x7(+2) x6(+3)
bb shrug 123x8(+2) x7(+2) x8(+3)

25 mins treadmill 7km/h up and down the hill.

food (bit of a struggle)
122P, 12F, 28C 

weight a shade under 56kg. side-on, I look pregnant. I fear customs has seized my Ab-solved. Some uniformed official is surveying his flat belly as I type. The belly that should be mine.


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2004)

Welcome to IM!!
What are your stats? Cause I see your weight but how tall are you? Your cals seem really low!
Do you schedule refeeds since your carbs are so low?


----------



## carbchick (Jul 5, 2004)

Monday
incline DB press 30x6 (20x10) 30x6 (20x8) 30x5 (20x8)
bb flat press 74x5 (45x10) 69x7(45x10) x2
db flye 30x5(F) 25x7 (15x9) 25x6 (15x8) 25x7 (15x6)
pullovers 30x9 (18x10) 35x6 (20x10) 35x8 (20x10)
bench dips + 5lb plate 12 (+10) 10 (+8) 12 (+8)

15 mins HIIT elliptical

food
124P 9.5F 35C

weight 54kg - dropping water 

Ab-solved and HEAT arrived, hurrah. Immediately downed 3 heat and applied Ab-s, and went to gym. 
Really should eat some carbs tomorrow. Hunger is hibernating.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome, JLB and Jill. I'm 5' 6. I'm a long-time lurker on the board, addicted to the journals. Diet has been crap lately and lifting lacking intensity. so I thought this journal might keep me more accountable ... I do so love the effects of lifting heavy and eating clean SO WHY DON'T I DO IT?? he he I am a master of self-sabotage.
Jill - your journal just now is inspirational. keep it up!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey Carbchick~ Welcome to IM! Glad you started a journal!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2004)

Do you think you are eating enough cals for you bw and height if you are trying to build muscle??? You might be feelin weak (lifting as you said) due to the # of carbs, just an observation.
Thanks for saying my journal is inspirational, that really means alot. I think I have finally found something that works for me, and that I am able to stick with.


----------



## Novo (Jul 5, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> food
> 124P 9.5F 35C
> 
> Ab-solved and HEAT arrived, hurrah.


OK, if you're not who I think you are, please ignore me!

But if you are - carbchick, what's that 720 cals? You know better ...

And no import issues with the AL stuff, yohimbe-wise etc?? YAHOO! Good to hear


----------



## Jodi (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey carbchick, nice to see you here  

If you are the AL carbchick then yup, I agree with Novo, you know better than that.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 6, 2004)

Tuesday
squat bb 88x12 (69x10) 100x9 (69 x10) 110x8 (80x9) 120x8 (+ )
leg press 187x9 (145x10) 200x8 (154x9) x2
leg ext. 100 x6 (55x6) 100x7 (55x6) 100x6 (55x6)
SLDL 113x8 (forgot dropset, damn, start again) 113x7 (70x8) 113x6 (lost grip) (70x9) 113x8 (70x10)
lying leg curl 33x6 (22x4, 11x6) 33x7 (22x5, 11x3) 33x5 (22x4, 11x3)

I am crap at leg curls. tried 44lbs first, got about 3 reps, so back I went to the 33lbs. Asked the guy next to me what reps he was getting with 33lb, 'about 10'. I said 'I hate this machine I don't know why I do it really' 'because it works the hamstrings' he goes. Well yeah, that would be why.
on a brighter note my squat form has suddenly righted itself. These were ass to grass and no lopsided wobbly ascent or keeling forwards as of yore. They did knock me sick tho. 

Full dose of HEAT, no noticeable effects whatsoever. 2 lashings of Ab-solved and is it my imagination or are those my obliques I see before me. nah must be the oh so flattering lighting in the changing room.

food:
171P 15.5F 68C

well looky there I ate some carbs.

weight 54.5kg

Toyed with the idea of joining a step class which had just started. Peeked in the door but it all looked so obnoxious and silly and everyone looked so damn serious that I ran away.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 6, 2004)

yoo hoo, Jodi, Novo yes I am busted the same little ray of sunshine from AL. 
Novo it was opened by customs but yeah it got through. And they didn't steal the T-shirt. 
720? is that all? 
but wait, novo, aren't you the chick whose food entries read thusly:
40g whey
40g whey
40g whey
40g whey
er, that's it

??


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2004)

She got you there Novo 

But CC you still know better   You have to eat to lose.


----------



## Novo (Jul 6, 2004)

CC you're a smart arse!  Sure, you're right, whey is (almost) my only protein source ... but that's because it's easy/I like it - it doesn't stop me hitting target macros. 

You know Jodi and I are just looking out for you - your diet looks REALLY restrictive (Tuesday was c.1100, and I have a feeling you felt that was a high day). I know you want to increase your muscle mass, I know you're lean already, and I know that the mind can play funny games sometimes. Hell, I only know 'cos I've been there too - I'm not claiming I'm any saner. But, really, step back a second and you'll see we have a point here. You have to eat more to make the most of all that training ...


----------



## carbchick (Jul 8, 2004)

Wednesday
no training 

food: 134P 19F 112C

Full dose of HEAT 2day. actually felt a flicker of hunger mid pm so had some oaties. Sleep is really haphazard, can't seem to get more than 3 hours together. This has been going on for weeks and I think it has just become a habit, but how to break it?

Thursday
bb curl 33x8(20x10) 33x7(20x8) 33x6(20x8)
o'head tri ext db 25x9(15x13) 28x6(15x10) 28x4(25x3,15x6)
seated supinated db curl 15x9(10x8) 15x8(10x6) 15x3+3(10x6)(crap set)
rev. grip cable pushdown 25x9(15x13) 25x8(20x10) 25x7(20x8)
preachers (cable) 20x6(15x3) 15x8(10x4) 15x6(10x4,5x3) 
db kickback10x13(7x12) 12.5x9(7.5x10) 12.5x10(7.5x13)

25 mins treadmill alternating fast walk/high incline w. running /low incline

got really disheartened with the bi exes. am stuck at 15s for the curls, also for some reason I got really lactic and pushing thru it made me wanna hurl.I know I worked em good b/c it hurts to type.

food:
114P 74F 3C
I was craving oily fish hence the funny numbers. 
I have a cough like seal bark, courtesy of flatmate's girlfriend who doesn't pay rent but is here 24/7, coughing her little guts up. charming.and yes paying rent would make a difference.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 8, 2004)

Novo sorry for the cheap shot about the whey. I know you like it and use it responsibly  
and I'm grateful that you are looking out for me. Food has been tough this week. Been feeling crappy and trying to ignore it but I think a visit to the docs is on the cards today. 
I'm not trying to restrict it's just that in the almost total absence of any kind of hunger how do you get the stuff down. It's really not like me I'm a greedy pig. Makes a change though, instead of thinking about food I'm thinking about how I'm not thinking about food.


----------



## Novo (Jul 8, 2004)

No need to apologise, I was coming more from a "do as I say, not as I do" perspective ... I know I'm in no position to preach! 

It's just easier for someone else to see 'problems' more clearly I think, it's hard to be objective about yourself sometimes. I'm not trying to sound heavy, or imply a problem where they may not be one ... I just feel I know a little about where you are and what you want, and eating more than you are seems the smart way to get there  But eating without appetite, on that I hear you. Damn hard, and not really something I can force either. 

I _think_ the smart answer is: set your targets (maybe start low, just a small increase from where you are and work up), work out the meal plan that will meet them, and *make* yourself eat to that plan. Don't think about appetite, rather "it's 11, I eat meal 2 now, ALL of meal 2", it's the law  Then, over time as your body adapts to the higher intake - and, importantly - you see the size and strength gains you want so very much, they work as positive reinforcement and it becomes easier. Could be talking out my ass of course.

But when you're sick, that's tough. Get thee to the docs, get that cleared up, and start over with vigour and determination!! It's not like you need to lower bf ... you do know that ...


----------



## carbchick (Jul 10, 2004)

Friday
no training. Went to drs who confirmed viral infection. Went home and sulked. It rained. 
food
152P 52F 105C

Saturday
*Deadlift 165x6 (100x8) x3 
WG pulldown 77x6 (44x8) 77x5,66x4 (44x6) 77x6 (44x8)
- forgot about negatives - 
CG pulldown 132x7 (77x5) 132x6 (77x8) 132x7 (77x4)
DB row 35x4 (still too heavy) 30x3 (20x5) 30x8 (20x8) 30x7 (20x7)

* OMG I broke the 154 plateau. AND for reps. one step nearer to 1.5x bw goal. Think my difficulty in moving up in w8 is going to be finishing the top position. for it is de rigeur on deadlifts to lockout at the top and snarl at self in mirror. 

schmardio:
There was an 'introduction to self-defence' class going on so I toddled along and kicked, elbowed and punched a couple of men in white suits for an hour. It was fun to watch housewives, mothers and girlfriends taking such relish in delivering vicious knees to the groin. 

15mins of hills on elliptical

food 
126P 15F 62C

weight
ach who cares? I deadlifted 165, FF's sake


----------



## carbchick (Jul 10, 2004)

Novo, thanks for your words. I too need to practise what I preach. I realised the other day that as I first went to weight watchers at the age of 13 I've been dieting for 24 years which is a lot of stress to dole out on self. Trouble is once you start w. disordered eating, you're never free. Like recovering alcoholics, permanently in remission. I wish I'd never started. I wish I'd never shaved my legs. But I did and I have to deal.


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Novo, thanks for your words. I too need to practise what I preach. I realised the other day that as I first went to weight watchers at the age of 13 I've been dieting for 24 years which is a lot of stress to dole out on self. Trouble is once you start w. disordered eating, you're never free. Like recovering alcoholics, permanently in remission. I wish I'd never started. I wish I'd never shaved my legs. But I did and I have to deal.



I agree, great post.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 11, 2004)

Sunday
*seated bb military press 44x5(26x6) 44x5(26x6) 44x5(26x4)
push press 44x10
WG upright row 36x8(25x9) 36x8(25x8) x2
db laterals 12.5 x5 (crap form, drop to 10s), 10x4 (7x8) 10x9 (7x10) x2
db rear laterals 12.5x8(8x8) 12.5x9(8x10) 12.5x7(8x13)
**bb shrug 125x7(75x7) 125x8(75x8) 125x7(75x8)

* pissed off that I still can't get that 6th rep out with the 44. so I did the push presses to vent my frustration. sing hey for explosive lifts, I LOVE em.
** a PR. and holy schmoly they stung a bit. But my grip strength is improving, must be that bottle of oil of olay I slapped on my callouses last week.

schmardio:
20mins treadmill hill intervals w. Freddie Mercury doing Bohemian Rhapsody in a white lycra catsuit and eyeliner. not much bf on Freddie in those days. What a streak of piss. 

and lo, resurgam. Energy made a welcome return today. And so did appetite. I was scoffing cottage cheese at 3am and man it was good.   yes, nekkid and yes straight out the pot. I did use a spoon though. I have standards. 

food
169P 40F 39C 
I'm in the last week of this Phase now and it will be tough, so wonder whether I could deal with a spot of carb cycling. I'm torn between knowing it would be good for me physically but uncertain about whether I can handle the structured approach mentally. and I fear that if I turn up the heat on my diet my training will suffer. I can't seem to do both at once and am totally in awe of those that do. And as for those that do both AND have careers, families, and Balance... if such demigods exist, I salute you. 

weight: n/a I'm not going to bother with this, it's meaningless. My shoulders are sore. It is enough.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Jill   
Thanks for leaving your calling card! I see you are back on track


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Carbchick!  
I agree with what you wrote about the disordered eating, we have to deal. I've been dieting for as long as I can remember as well and I basicly am just trying to have the "healthy eating" approach. It is hard, cause my mind have followed the "all or nothing" thing for so long  Anyways, good to see you here, I'll definately be following


----------



## carbchick (Jul 12, 2004)

Monday
Incline DB press 30x6(+3)(15x10) 30x6(+0 that's right zero)(15x8) 30x5(=.5)(15x6)
flat bb press 70x5(+.5)(36x10) 66x7(+3)(36x8) 66x3(+3)(36x7)  
pullovers 30x9(+4)(17.5x8) 30x7(+2)(17.5x8) 30x8(+2)(17.5x10)
incline db flye 25x6(+2)(12.5x10) 25x6(+0)(12.5x7) 25x7(+3partials)(12.5x6)
pushups 12,6 13,4 12,5

schmardio:
No. Too hungry and being there at the busy time, too many sweaty cardio bunnies in there.

This workout sucked. For the first time I felt sick during a chest exercise. I absolutely hate training my chest and I just wasn't focused enough. Piddly weights, down from last week, ack - enOUGH. Turn the page

Food
172P 18F 66C
well I felt and looked leaner today but where's the joy in that when I'm lifting like a waif? See, you CAN'T have your cake and not eat it too. on the plus side, I was hungry today and I didn't fight it, I fed it. 
half-fat Mars Bars are on sale in the supermarket. 48g same price as 60g of full fat version. We are still in the Dark Ages here when it comes to diet products.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Jenny, good to have you along   I hope you'll kick my ass when necessary for I'm a self-obsessed self-pitying whinging cow as the above post makes perfectly clear. I dunno about healthy ... what IS that, anyway?


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2004)

Do you do carb-ups or refeeds since your carbs are so low???? If so, what do you have?

Nice chest workout BTW. Chest and shoulders are my fav bodyparts to train My chest is so sore from yesterday I can barely touch myself by my collarbone. (That just sounds funny.)

Did I read chocolate somewhere???


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2004)

Yo missy.............What diet you following anyway here?


----------



## carbchick (Jul 13, 2004)

Tuesday
bb squat 110x10(+2)(58x12) 110x2(+2)(58x10) 110x9(+1)(58x12)
leg press 220x5(+0)(gawd that's heavy)(154x8) 200x9(+shaky2)(158x10) 200x8(completely fail, crawl out from under plate)(154x10)
leg extension 100x8(+2)(45x10) 100x7(+1.5)(45x7) 100x6(+2)(45x5)
leg curl 33x9(+3partials)(22x10) 33x8(+1)(22x10) 33x7(+4partials)(22x6)
SLDL 123x8(113x4,70x8) 123x6(113x2,70x6) 123x7(113x3,70x8) and oof was I beat.

schmardio:
15min random intervals elliptical using a lot of arms 

food:
182P 30F 121C


----------



## carbchick (Jul 13, 2004)

Jill  
Refeed? Don't need one of those but if I WERE to do one it would include sweet potato brown rice oats. oo I do have a weakness for dried fruit so that would make an appearance. 
my diet is uber-clean sorry to say. Not from any prissy holy-Joe standpoint but just because I was brought up in the country and there were no fastfood places. so I never got a taste for for it I guess.   
That Mars bar just leapt into my hand while I was at the checkout


----------



## carbchick (Jul 13, 2004)

hey Jodi, how're you doin, gr8 to see you here.  
It is Carbchick's crapola diet. I'm a bit planophobic right now and I'm trying to feel my way to a more natural way of eating, to get past the food and STOP it being the repository for my feelings and emotions. Because I've hidden behind it for long enough. That said, basic principles are 5 meals per day min 120g protein and clean as a whistle. It seemed as good a place as any to start.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

I just don't want to see you go too low in cals.   Less doesn't mean better results as you know.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 15, 2004)

Wednesday
No training
food: 174P 26F 12.5C
Good news: finally got online with Radio 4 which means I'm back with The Archers in time for Emma and Will's wedding.
Bad news: needing confirmation of pudginess (shoot me someone) I got a bodyfat test and it was depressing indeed, 17.1%. that's up almost 2 points since February. Alas I can see it anyway, I have been a slacker and it's written on my body. I'm in danger of becoming a skinny fat again and it's up to me to change direction.

Thursday
No training. 
Food: 132P 65F 21C
I was tempted to hit the gym in a huge panic, do 2 hours of cardio and 500 reps with the pink weights. Well it works for the Oxygen girls doesn't it.
But no. Instead I sat down and thought back to what has worked for me in the past, and what has not been working for the last 3 months. This is going to fly in the face of received wisdom, but heavy weights/low reps have not given me the results or satisfaction that I had hoped. It's time for a change and starting Sunday I'm moving up the rep range, and swapping to Push, Pull, Legs, Shoulders split. I'm making a commitment to HIIT 2x per week and moderate cardio/abs once a week. Constant change and variety are what suit my mind and body best.
What's done is done. I, and my jiggly bits, start from here.


----------



## Novo (Jul 15, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Good news: finally got online with Radio 4 which means I'm back with The Archers in time for Emma and Will's wedding.


lol, that will make NO sense to most ... but it really takes me back home. Vivid images of getting through housey chores at the weekend with the help of the Archers catch-up. I'm glad you reminded me about listening online, I've missed the plays too. Thanks   



> Bad news: needing confirmation of pudginess (shoot me someone) I got a bodyfat test and it was depressing indeed, 17.1%. that's up almost 2 points since February. Alas I can see it anyway, I have been a slacker and it's written on my body. I'm in danger of becoming a skinny fat again and it's up to me to change direction.


Exactly why I won't let a trainer near me with calipers! But damn girl, what are you aiming for here? You look sooooo lean in the flesh already. Be smart, be safe - and good luck with your plans. Try and enjoy the journey too hey, not just the destination? Lifting is fun!


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

I just love your attitude. You are so darn sarcastic, reading your journal is a hoot.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Girl!!     17% body fat doesn't seem bad to me. I've never had mine tested though- I'd probably cry! I'm scared of what it would say!! 

Your workouts look great. Are you carb cycling?


----------



## carbchick (Jul 16, 2004)

Friday
circuit, all exes 20 reps
squat, lunge, WG pulldown, pulley row, leg curl, pushup, incline DB press, shoulder press, lateral raise, pullover.
Weights were such that the last 5 reps were a bugger to get out.
I did it 3 times and the weights got steadily piddlier. Breathless, sweaty, heart pounding: man I am SO out of condition.

schmardio: 18mins HIIT sprints on elliptical. I like to see that little heart flash on the monitor saying 'warning you are about to have a heart attack' or it could mean 'congrats, you are going balls to the wall'.

Food
174P 20F 71C

Now here's a thing. One of the owners of my gym has taken a shine to me/taken pity on my 17% jiggliness and has told me she will do a program for me. She is the kind of woman one does not refuse, esp as she has trained female world class bbers. I did say I was kind of set for the next 3 weeks. I'm interested in her ideas but when she put the words 500reps and squat in the same sentence an awful chill went up my spine. I think I lost half a percent of bf in that moment.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 16, 2004)

wow I had some visitors, welcome all   
Jodi, I am sorting the cals, doncha think? I'm feeling more confident about the blasted food now, thanks to the support I got here. Y'all are so cool for looking out for me.   

Novo, It's my journal and I'll be culturally exclusive if I want to!   get online with  the Beeb, kiddo! but be warned it can prompt (fleeting) feelings of homesickness. Fleeting because you soon remember you're plugged into the ONLY thing that's good about the Damp Isle.
Goals, shmoals. Here they are then: 1) enjoy it 2) enjoy it 3) enjoy it. Everything comes from those 3.  

Jill, thanx for dropping by. but, where is the sarcasm?   

Hi ncgirl! no not carb cycling although I do have history ... and I believe in it. you're right though I'm aware that the basics of that plan do inform my food choices, simply because it's such a sensible set up. When I feel stronger and less flubby I plan to get back with the cycling proper. mm mmm fibre one and cottage cheese ... funny how you opened your journal with a warning about strange foods at strange times ... so far it all looks more than normal to me: yes, you should be worried!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Goals, shmoals. Here they are then: 1) enjoy it 2) enjoy it 3) enjoy it. Everything comes from those 3.



 EXCELLENT attitude girl!!  Dont worry about the 17%bf! thats not bad at all!!! Just pushing yourself back on track and youll be right where you want to be again!! 500 reps? squats?  thats scary!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2004)

Sarcasm-little pink weights was just one of em. You just make me laugh!


----------



## carbchick (Jul 17, 2004)

Saturday
Circuit 20 reps/exe:
squat, lunge, pulldown, cable row, leg curl, push up, inc. DB press, thigh press, Military press, lateral raise
repeated circuit 3x. I upped the weights from yesterday, took a bit longer b/c I had to rest pause to complete sets. 

schmardio:
20 mins on treadmill, alternating jog/walk. Mod intensity.

food:
185P 29F 264C

I wrestled with the binge demon this evening. We can call it quits: yes I ate a lotta lotta carbs, but they were all clean and guilt-free. he he maybe I am ready to deal with carbcycling after all. But I still have a problem with being tied to specific macros on specific days. This haphazard (or shall we call it 'flexible'   ) way is easier for me right now   I'm determined to be honest with myself and not put any diet plan in place if I can't truly commit. It's better for me to focus on getting rewards from working out, and that means giving it my ALL.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 17, 2004)

atherjen! great to see you in here, thanx for your support   I don't know what came after the 500 rep squats ... b/c I stuck my fingers in my ears and said 'I can't hear you!' so we'll never know about the 800 rep deads .. and maybe that's just as well   

Jill well I'm glad you're getting something out of my self-obsessed crap   Being an uptight Brit, it took a long time 4 me to get the courage for the journal thingy. There's something self-indulgent about it that I still find awkward. maybe that makes no sense to most people ... lol I am freakin' Abnormal but it isn't me honest it's my --- upbringing


----------



## carbchick (Jul 18, 2004)

Sunday
Pull workout
deadlifts 45x15, 50x15 x2, 50x16
CG pulldown 40x15 50x8/40x7, 40x18, 40x18
cable row 30x20, 40x20, 50x15, 50x17
incline db curl 11x15, 12.5x15 x3
upright row NG 25x15 x4
how many alternate hammers can I do game: 12.5x7 x3
reverse db curl 12.5x7

schmardio
15 mins elliptical HIIT

food: 184P 31F 29C

Woke up feeling pretty trim after last night's carbfest. no bloats and training was cool, I really enjoyed it, even the blasted cardio. It helps during the sprints when the lactic is burning, to paste a rictus grin on face, like it is Really Fun. That trainer is stalking me. She looked at me today and said, '2 and a half weeks isn't it' eek she is counting the days. A long black T-shirt hides a multitude of sins in the mirror. I can focus on lifting not jiggliness.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

I love your journal


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## carbchick (Jul 19, 2004)

monday
push workout
DB bench 20x20, 25x15, x16, x15, x17
inc. DB press 20x15, x18, x18, x19
Arnies 15x15, x14, x15, x15. Arnie was looking down at me from the wall so I looked him in the eye and said, all right then, and did a set of 5 with the 20s.
Flat DB flye 20x20, x17, x18, x18
French press BB 20x15, x15, x16, x16 (rest-pausing)
dip w. 10lb plate x12, x12, x13, x10
various abbies and other yoga shit.

schmardio: No

food: 210P 27F 72C

I'm on a roll.  I was out of the starting blocks and in the gym before you could say 'this is jolly early'. Forgot how much i prefer early workouts. This felt fabulous. Finished by 9am and had the place to myself. Early start was so I could get to college by for start time at 10.30 ... except that when I got there I discovered class began at 11.30   
Ravenously hungry today and practically inhaled the whey and oats and cott chz at 2pm in most unseemly fashion. Now this is when I need to make sure I'm getting enough cals. This is where I went wrong last term and let weight go too low, then went into binge mode, put on fat   That's NOT going to happen this time.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Jenny   hey Jill    Nice to have you looking in! Jill your journal warms me up, it's nice to know there are places in the world where it is hot b/c it is FREEZING here. Most Un-Australian ... how dare they? I go to bed dressed like someone out of a Victorian novel - bedcap and bedsocks. I may even purchase a flannel nightie, that would be becoming.Hey Jill my parents are visitng Canada in August for 3 weeks. These are people who consider a trip to the supermarket a major expedition requiring several days of planning. So I hope the natives are friendly


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

WHere in Canada are your parents going? As for the weather, we really only get 2-3 months of 'nice' weather a year. We get alot of snow, and it is cold for 6-7 months a year-NOT PRETTY! Very rarely do we get 30 degress.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 19, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> yoo hoo, Jodi, Novo yes I am busted the same little ray of sunshine from AL.
> Novo it was opened by customs but yeah it got through. And they didn't steal the T-shirt.
> 720? is that all?
> but wait, novo, aren't you the chick whose food entries read thusly:
> ...



Oh, I love this post; but CC I think you are missing one meal of:

40g whey


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 19, 2004)

I can't seem to find it -- how are the H.E.A.T. Stack and Ab-Solved working out?


----------



## carbchick (Jul 20, 2004)

Tuesday
Legs
bb squat 80x20, 100x10/90x10, 90x20 x2
leg press 154x20 165x20, 176x20, 187x20
db lunge 15x20 20x20 x3
leg curl 22x20, 33x8/22x12, 33x6/22x14, 22x20
leg ext 77x20, 66x20, 66x20, 66x20/77x5
db step ups 10x20, 12x5x20 x2, 15x20

schmardio : No

I'm getting closer to intensity now. making myself go the distance to get reps helps. God, I love/hate lunges. These really whipped my butt (pun intended). squats are woeful weights - embarrassing. but I want to make sure I'm getting right down ham to calf each time. If only my right leg didn't cave inwards on the ascent ...  . Mentally, though, I am there, starting to disappear into the session when I'm in the gym, mind and muscle - fabulous.

food: 194P 23F 84C
managed the intake better today, but my legs day doesn't half make you hungry.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 20, 2004)

Jill - shit, I knew you'd ask that and I'm ashamed to say I don't know where my parents are going. Particularly as they are visiting my uncle who emigrated 35 years ago - this is their first visit - yes they really are that half-soaked.

TP - HEAT is the dog's bollox. I really think you should market it to eating disorder sufferers. I have never felt so clear calm and controlled about food, life, the world. I no longer obsess about food 24/7. Nameless stuff no longer haunts me. Hell I even gave a binge the bodyswerve. my only disappointment is not to get any of the jitters I was promised  This is a timely reminder that I must order some more (... or should I cycle it? will have to check that out). 
Ab-solved - I think I may be a non-responder   It burns like hell when I put it on but the shelf of fat is still there. After 2 weeks I should be seeing some results, no?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 20, 2004)

Too bad about ab-solved.

Glad to hear you are enjoying H.E.A.T. Stack.  I am also glad you cleared that a "dog's bollocks" was a good thing.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you are enjoying H.E.A.T. Stack.  I am also glad you cleared that a "dog's bollocks" was a good thing.



 I agree 

Carbchick, macros look good 
Where in Australia do you live?


----------



## carbchick (Jul 21, 2004)

Wednesday
schmardio: 
35 mins elliptical 'moderate' intensity. Well, yeah but I may need to re-define 'moderate'b/c this absolutely stuffed me. After 17 mins I wanted to get off. After 25 I'd entered that other world where every minute feels like 10. Later my knees swelled up like 2 balloons, yum. 
oh yeah and some abs 2 sets of 25 of crunch, hanging leg raise, bicycles, ball crunch ... and misc stretching

food:
200P 29F 6C

and on the menu: 
potage st Germain
duck breast w. onion confit and spinach mousse
Honeyed Pear Flan
College was exhausting. I think they are trying to kill us. Just a ridiculous amount to do, in a stupidly short amount of time. I totally lost the plot/heart half way through, then amazingly got a second wind and finished - 1 hour late - in decent style. Whew I'm glad it's only 3 days per week. 
Much too tired to eat when I got home


----------



## carbchick (Jul 21, 2004)

hi Jenny - I am in Sydney  Yeah macros are looking better. Just taking it one day at a time   This is the first time I've consistently and honestly monitored intake in this totally anal way b/c I'm determined to find out what works/doesn't/ triggers binges/ boosts energy and mood, and also what IS maintenance? I'm sick of not really knowing. 
'dog's bollox' - we are divided by a common language   - what would you say, then?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2004)

The closest thing I can think of is "cat's meow" but that is an outdated phrase.

Now, some would say "schiznit".


----------



## Novo (Jul 21, 2004)

No equivalent for "dog's bollocks" hey? You are missing out, it is a MOST expressive and useful term (not to be used in polite company however, clearly why carbchick felt comfortable using it here) 

Give it up already, embrace English the way it was meant to be spoken ...


----------



## carbchick (Jul 22, 2004)

thursday
shoulders
lateral raise 10x8, 7.5x15, x18, x20
hang, clean, jerk 26x15, 34x15 x3
militaries 21x15, 26x15, x18, x19, 44x4+1cheat
upright row 26x15, x17, x18, x20
plate raises 11x8 x3
DBpress singles 20x3, x3

schmardio: no. Was supposed to do HIIT but as soon as I got onto the machine I could feel the soreness in my knees, so I canned it. ooh me poor old joints, I'll be wearing elastic stockings before I'm 40   

food: 186P 29F 62C

Came home and went to sleep. Think I need a rest day. Which is lucky, as tomorrow I'm swapping student for teacher, toddling off to teach English to 12 students for 4 hours. Students I've never met, a lesson I've ill-prepared, with inadequate resources, for FOUR hours. I should be crapping myself. But I haven't got the energy ... I'll just rely on my natural charm and winning smile to get me through


----------



## carbchick (Jul 25, 2004)

Friday and saturday
no training and no training
Food: 150P 80F 3C and 140P 40F 68C

I taught the class! I survived. I also found out the rate of pay 18 squids per hour so then my protestant work ethic kicked in, curse it, and I realised I'd better do some actual planning next week to justify that kind of wage.

sunday
pull workout 
deadlift 110x20, 121x15, 132x11, 143x4
lat pull 88x20 120x8/88x7, 110x12
cable row 66x20, 66x15, 110x12
hammers 10x15, 12.5x12, 15x about 6 
cable bi 30 x12
NG upright row 21x20, 26x15, 31x12
T-bar row 44x20, 22x15, 22x15
close grip lat pull 110x12 x2

schmardio: 10mins on treadmill. Wanted to do more, but knees are still complaining. Could my cardio days be over?   
20-15-12 is a rep scheme from hell.My legs were shaking on the deadlifts 12 rep set. Failed to make the last rep, so loaded up the bar and did the four. Bellowed like a baby calf, such that I had to apologise to the chap doing bi curls nearby. His response: 'not at all, gotta admire your power to weight ratio'. Bloody cheek. Was he implying I'm a lightweight?
'two weeks' says the trainer. Oh gawd. I asked for the music to be turned up a bit 'to blot out the pain.' She said, 'you don't know what pain is.'

food:128P 43F 121C not entirely clean, had to do some social eating stuff because I can't be 100% hermit, much as I would like  

Been trying to persuade my aunt to go on Atkins. She's seriously overweight and stupid doctor has her on hi carb low fat regime which is depressing the hell out of her. When it comes to dietary knowledge and advice, the british NHS is about 15 years out of date. But she is resistant, despite seeing the utter transformation in my mother's figure, being on a 40/40/20 regime crafted by yours truly. I guess that, at 67, my aunt is just dieted out. Food disorders definitely run in the family.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 26, 2004)

monday 
push workout
bb bench 44x12, 54x15, 64x12 . I really must learn how to bench properly some day 
inc. db press 20x20, 25x10/20x5, 25x12
Arnies 12.5x20, 15x10/12.5x5, 20x5/15x5/12.5x5
tri extension 18x18, 20x13, 20x12 + singles w. 7s
dips 20xbw, 15x5lb plate, 12x11lb plate
pec deck x20, 15, 12 (don't know weights, new machine)
machine bench 2 sets of 20 w. 1 plate 

schmardio: 20 mins on treadmill, fast walk with lots of arms. I did a little jogging but working arms really got my heartrate up. Will add weights for a decent aerobic workout. Yes! a use for the pink weights at last. Felt like a dork tho doing bicep curls and punching the air - still it's effective and saves on the knees.

food: 168P 53F 90C 

and on the menu : disgusting stuff today -  cottage cheese flan, beef carbonnade, flemish-style red cabbage.
Absolved is doing fuckall for my abs but Guerlain eye serum is the schiznit when it comes to eyebags. When I'm a billionaire I shall buy a vat for my love handles.
mmm brown rice. half a cup is a lot, especially when you're still enjoying it hours later. 
I am leaning out some. Legs especially, also waist.
Hair: started out good, went flat mid-session but rallied at the end.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 27, 2004)

tuesday
Legs
 hack squat 88x15 x2 these were working my arms more than my legs, so:
bb squat 88x20, 100x12, 77x20
leg press 187x20, 198x20, 231x15, x12
lunge db 20x20, 25x15, 30x12. legs were shaking so did some one-and-a-halfs 30x5
leg curl 22x20, 33x9/22x6, 33x10/22x5
leg ext 30x20, 40x15, 45x15
plie squat 55x20, 60x15, 65x12
and some 1980s Jane Fonda type shit 

schmardio: 3 mins reverse elliptical to loosen out my battered knees. 
this was a great w/o, heart rate was up and sweaty throughout. It was pacey. I was in the zone. afterwards I needed food so bad I thought I was gonna faint. Damn Sydney's hills. Hair held up nicely. Plus some soreness in tris and chest from monday. I even did a few dips to make sure. 

food: 189P 31F 77C
menu: crap AGAIN. straight out of Fanny Cradock circa 1972 - duck legs pot au feu with veal marrow bone, cabbage balls (yes, really), turnip, carrot, potato, leek. sable of dried fruit pistachio almond and sesame with apricot jam glaze. That sable burns quicker than you can say 'no it's not quite cooked yet'.
Phenogen arrived, very quick! plan to start it on Saturday.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

Are those weights in kilos? 

 And your diet makes me hungry.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 28, 2004)

o, for a witty reply. Alas I have none. The weights are lbs. POUNDS, man! and yes you are right to question for after a year of lifting they should SHOULD be kg. Fuck it, why aren't they? Because I insist on keeping myself in calorie deficiency. because I don't have the courage not to. today I had to bail college b/c I simply did not have the energy to last the course. So this is not working - again. I'm failing to match my calorie needs and it is getting in the way of my life, such as it is. And going round in circles short-circuiting my own efforts in this way - it's just so Old and tiring too. bleaargh. end of hideous defeatist mind-dump.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

haha

 You sound a whole lot like me.  Ive been dieting for as long as i can remember... and the weight im pushing is thus crap.

 One of these days we'll both get to bulk, though, and have our turn to gloat at all the poor people in the middle of a cut.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 28, 2004)

Cheers Mono    I envy these people who say, right now I'm gonna cut. Right, now I'm gonna bulk and they do, and their bodies respond and their minds don't fuck it up. I'm very clear about how I want to look just lack the balls to see it through. 
eeurgh, enough with the pity party. whatever... on with the show ...
Wednesday
no weights just the moderate pink-weight cardio. for 35 mins and some absI felt good at this point and tho I struggled to get the post-workout meal down, I did because I knew I'd be starving later if I didn't. But then I was starving anyway so what gives? and once i'd eaten that, I just knew I didn't have the energy to get thru the next 5 hours of slog. A normal person would have reached for more food of whatever kind but abnormal me couldn't do that because I'm utterly inflexible when it comes to eating clean. So crap canteen food with its evil sugar and fatty meat is just too much of a mind-fuck for me. So the only option to my screwed up way of thinking was to dump it. Ran home, to where the clean food lives, killed a lobster, ate that, and made with the oats. 
Pondered on where I am going wrong. too many carbs? too few? too much protein? not enough cals? In the absence of sensible answers, I'm going to commit to some classic carb cycling. It's the only diet I've ever done that I've felt comfortable with and it will force me to get higher carb days in on a regular basis. Plus I'm starting Phenogen which I don't expect to work but which gives me some mental security nonetheless. 
So: the basics are No: 120gP, 3 of 5  meals w. veggies.
Lo: 120gP , 5 meals, w. 120gC starchy stuff, divided over 3 of 5 meals, bit of fruit also at these meals. 3 meals w. veggies. 
Hi: 120gP, 3 meals w. veggies, 2 meals w. unlimited starchy stuff plus fruit.
Macro totals will show only protein from protein sources and only carbs from carb sources and veggies don't count as either. 
Fat 25-30g / day. 
rotation: no, lo, no, hi, lo, hi, no
And now I'm gonna work on changing those lbs into kg.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

Are you talking about TP's carb cycling diet?  If so... good choice.  It's very satisfying. 

 Just curious, though... for your high day - any reason why you chose to do only 2 "unlimited" carb meals instead of the suggested 4?


----------



## carbchick (Jul 29, 2004)

yes Mono it is TP's carbcycling: oops is it 4 meals if 6 per day? Then I should do 3 if 5 meals ... Will check that, and well spotted, that man.

Thursday
Shoulders

DB press 12.5x20, 15x15, 20x8/15x5
lateral raise 7.5x20, 10x15, 12.5x12
clean & jerk 33x20, 38x15, 43x12
WG upright row 26x20, 33x15, 38x12
Military press 44x3, 44x4, 44x3, 44x3 *55x1*  
plate raise 3 sets w. 11lb  x8, x6, x10
forward press machine 1 set of 10
front squat try out - yes they are tricky, 1 set wobbly 12 reps

and then it was the invasion of the school kids, about 50 piled into the gym. the girls took the cardio. the boys took the weights, and it was time for a sharp exit.

Food: no carb day
126P 27F and veggies
Started Phenogen. Felt good. Unfortunately there will be no more mood enhancing HEAT stack for me - the Australian customs man saw fit to seize it. Which makes me smile as I live with a load of teens whose weekend pastimes include scoring a load of illicit substances from the local shitty bar. Sadly, yohimbine is not on their stocklist.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 2, 2004)

Friday & Saturday
no training and no training but a lotta teaching and trekking around Sydney, doing a v good impersonation of a blue-arsed fly. got stranded at one point w/out a bus and was rescued by a passing modern-day knight, not on a white steed but in a silver people mover. I love that man. I would have his babies. he is old enough to be my father. why oh why are all the nice men over 60? 

Food:
friday lo carb: 121P 22F 95C 
sat hi carb: 120P 19F ?C but included almost one loaf of low GI bread. At one sitting. MagNIFicent.

Sunday
Pull workout, 4 sets of 12 reps
T bar row 44lb
negative pullups sh width 4 sets: 5, 5, 6, 5. Hard, hard, hard, and Hard. BUT i can hold myself at the top! does this mean I could try a pullup I wonder?
cable pulley row 60x10, 50x12,12,12
NG upright row bb  35lb
inc DB curl 15 drop 12.5 curses I still can't do 12 reps with the 15s: per-thetick.
*Deadlifts 60x12, 65x8+3, x7+4, 60x12
NG T-bars 44x12, CG pull downs 110x12

* normally and for choice I would do DLs first. But some jerks were jerking around in the 2 squat racks and monopolizing the olympic bars. i can't dl with the other kind. Too spindly for a good grip. So had to delay the Prince of Lifts to the end and look at the result - shite weights and crap reps.

in fact this was a minging w/o, I felt heavy and crapola and so did all the weights. BUT it was very sore-making which I don't understand; my entire back is sore in unusual places, under my shoulder blades for one. So maybe it looked to deceive and was the kind that creeps up on you. 
someone in the gym left their mobile phone on a bench. the user name was Mr Olympia . 2 guys were discussing the GI of different brands of bread. I don't know why but this strikes me as odd. I don't know any guys who would do that. my father for example would think GI has something to do with motorsport, or Elvis. 
oh yeah I threw in some schmardio b/c I was pissed off with the dls. yeah go figure the logic   12 mins on the elliptical w. some sprints. wouldn't call it HIIT but there were faster and slower bits.

Food: no carb, 122P 35F + veggie carbs. hunger was manageable. not a difficult day at all. i guess that's how you know if you've done the high carb right.
I feel bloody excellent with this diet. Every time I come back to it I'm struck afresh by its elegant brilliance. It is a ball breaker to set up and implement, esp if you are on the move a lot, but the effort is so worth it. 
Phenogen too is feeling good. Hunger is there, but not overpowering. in the absence of HEAT  , I've started 10g of inositol/day taken in 2 doses.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 2, 2004)

Monday
did I mention my back is sore? it is Really sodding sore. can't work out what I did to merit it. oh well.
Push workout
DB flat bench 35x8/30x4, 35x7/30x5, 30x12, 35x7/30x5
inc bb bench 55x about 4. so that's that then, too heavy. hmmph. 47x10, 42x12,12,12
flat db flye 25x8, 20x12,12,12,12
french press bb 24x12,12,12,12
dips 4 sets to failure, viz. 3,2,3,and 2.5
Arnies 17.5x12, 20x8/17.5x4, 20x6/17.5x6, 20x12 but possibly the slowest set in history, more pause than lift.
tricep pushups 3 sets of 10

food: lo carb, 143P 28F 98C
Effing starving today, virtually all day. Each meal was a drop in the ocean. I think I may have got to my chest with this workout, which wd be pleasing as I almost never manage to. the 35s felt very heavy. will need a spotter to go heavier. and I must get someone to check my bench form b/c holding the bar hurts my wrists: am I gripping too hard or holding at the wrong angle? pushups used to do the same however maybe I've just got funny wrists.
another vile day in the kitchen: garlic soup w tapenade croutons, rabbit parcels, deep-fried sweet choux paste things - little heart attacks on each plate. came home and devoured cott chz w. peas au naturel. the fancier the stuff I cook at college, the plainer my own fare becomes.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

DB presses are lookin good. 

 And with your wrists... it could be that youre letting your wrists bend too far back when youre holding the bar.  Try to keep the bar centered over your wrist, dont let it fall back with your hand.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks mono yes I'm sure I'm failing to centre the bar over my wrists. Will try to mend my ways.
tuesday
1-leg leg press 110x12 121x12 132x12 132x12
lunge db one-and-a-halfs 25x12 30x12, x12,x12
leg curl 33x12,x12,x12,x12
front squat 25x12, 35x12, 41x12, 46x12   can you tell I'm nervous of increasing the weight here? starting to dig into my collarbone  BUT most excellent for the burn. and for getting your form right, for there can be no leaning forwards, ho no.
plie squat 46x12, 69x12, 76x12, 90x12 my maths isn't good, started off too light
leg ext 77x12, 88x12,x12,x12
hack squat machine - first time i've tried it out no idea of weight of machine, did 3 sets with 10kg plate added
thigh press (inner) 3 sets of challenging weight

and no schmardio

felt lacklustre during this workout, couldn't seem to get any kind of pump. not like last week. still, the 1.5 lunges hurt, and some of the weights were pleasing ...

food: hi carb 118P 22F ?C not quite so ravenous this time, didn't manage a whole loaf, just 3/4. but then, it was a bigger loaf


----------



## Novo (Aug 4, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Food: no carb day
> 126P 27F and veggies
> Started Phenogen. Felt good.


Hey there you  

I have a question chicken - WHY Phenogen? It's a no no for dieting in the already lean, and since you are no more objective than I, let's have no argument that you are indeed already lean. Spook's recommendations are that it be used by dieters only _above_ setpoint, and bulkers below. In response to a query from another girl at a similar bf level he mentioned a concern that it may result in too much muscle loss while dieting. Doesn't that fly in the face of your goals, or am I wrong?

I know it's tempting, I have a bottle sitting here looking at me right now. But I'm not opening that bad boy until and unless food intake goes UP. Just looking out for you, not trying to be a nosey witch


----------



## carbchick (Aug 4, 2004)

hey novo! thanks for being a nosey witch. nosey witches are welcome here. re Phenogen, well I am getting my calories up,and I mean really UP, every Hi day. and I am not that lean. Really - no, REALLY - no ... 'sides, I am not cutting; I am decompositioning   
I don't like the sound of muscle loss though. was that information about that chick in the phenogen questions thread? only and cos I remember reading a post from jodi saying she's at 15% bf and can't train to the max, and would phenogen be a good idea, and the reply was yes. ok I have thoroughly confused myself now. am off to do some re-reading.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 5, 2004)

wednesday
just the schmardio today - 35 mins of the pink weight variety with some pretty stiff running thrown in there when boredom set in. 
did some stretching as my legs were pretty sore from the previous day's 3-varieties-of-squat-all-of-them-crap session. and worked my abs a bit. a bit too much: it hurts to cough. 
Fleetingly saw my abs again in the mirror, and then they were gone. just the faintest vertical lines where my obliques used to be. overall I'm looking harder and less blurry than a couple of weeks back. thank the lord. enough validation in the mirror anyway to reassure self that carbcycling is a good option for now. I think my shoulders have grown a bit, judging by the fit of my clothes - feel tighter across the shoulders. 

food: no carb 155P 40F bugger all C. 
bit higher on P and F than I would have liked. but eaten out of genuine hunger, so that's OK. Felt pretty zingy and zappy all day, even enjoyed what we cooked this afternoon: salmon & watercress salad, Chix Basque and Patisserie Creme flan. THAT all went in the bin but I did bag a chix that was left over so that I could go home and cook it 'properly' i.e. strip all skin and fat off, then roast the living daylights out of the bugger, booby side down.
there can be no doubt that my excellent mood and energy in the pm was due to finding 3 lonesome HEAT tabs in my rucky at lunchtime. Pounced on them like a ravening druggie, and felt absolutely marvellous. Curse and sod the aussie govt for being happy-depriving miseryguts. I WANT MORE HEAT! I NEED it, I DO!!!!  
alas I'll have to make do with bucketloads of aussie sunshine to keep megrims at bay. Yeah it's tough all over, no?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

I love your posts... youve got quite a way with words. 

 Do you know why customs wont let the HEAT through?  Is it for one certain ingredient?  The alpha-yohimbine, maybe?


----------



## Novo (Aug 5, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Do you know why customs wont let the HEAT through?  Is it for one certain ingredient?  The alpha-yohimbine, maybe?


Yup, yohimbine is banned here. They also have a hard-on for ephedrine. And much, much more.

They like to keep us fat and slow down here. Sure, it sucks up the tax $$ (our obesity problems are approaching yours), but really they are just saving us from ourselves dontcha know ...

Informed decisions for self? Impossible


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> hey novo! thanks for being a nosey witch. nosey witches are welcome here. re Phenogen, well I am getting my calories up,and I mean really UP, every Hi day. and I am not that lean. Really - no, REALLY - no ... 'sides, I am not cutting; I am decompositioning
> I don't like the sound of muscle loss though. was that information about that chick in the phenogen questions thread? only and cos I remember reading a post from jodi saying she's at 15% bf and can't train to the max, and would phenogen be a good idea, and the reply was yes. ok I have thoroughly confused myself now. am off to do some re-reading.


Yeah, I'm using the phenogen but I'm at maintenance cals with a weekly refeed.  I'm starting to notice some muscle loss but that's because I am no longer lifting to my potential.  I'm just trying to keep the fat from piling on.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Yup, yohimbine is banned here. They also have a hard-on for ephedrine. And much, much more.
> 
> They like to keep us fat and slow down here. Sure, it sucks up the tax $$ (our obesity problems are approaching yours), but really they are just saving us from ourselves dontcha know ...
> 
> Informed decisions for self? Impossible


 Couldnt you argue that alpha-y is a completely different reagent with regards to yohimbine?  I havent really looked into HEAT all that much, so im probably missing something... but i know customs isnt exactly filled with pharmacists, so they might be stopping products that dont actually fall under your drug laws "just to be safe."


----------



## Novo (Aug 5, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> customs isnt exactly filled with pharmacists, so they might be stopping products that dont actually fall under your drug laws "just to be safe."


Couldn't agree more, I think there's no question this is what happens. They don't begin to understand the issues surrounding these products - blanket policies are easier of course.

We do have some recourse to appeal a package that is seized, and I know of some who have successfully argued things in this way (if the laws have been misapplied). I don't know what, if any, distinction they apply to Y ... but I doubt any at all. The risk you run is that once a product has been seized, your name/address are forever more on the "WATCH OUT FOR THIS DANGEROUS DRUG LORD" list, and everything you bring in is under the spotlight.

Hence we get to pay $$$ for someone else to take that import risk, and pick stuff up here ... or we go without. But that's OK, I hear all I need is glutamine and I'll be ripped in a fortnight. That's right isn't it Mono? I'm sure TP recommends it for such


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

Remember to take the glutamine post workout with grapefruit juice. 


 A friend of mine who lives in sydney had me send him like 8 bottles of hydroxycut a while ago.  That was back when it had ephedra in it, and he picked it up no problem.


----------



## Novo (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, sure - they don't check everything. I think it's easier when it's a 'personal' package too, items from supplement companies attract more attention of course.

I've often thought the best bet would be for my Auntie in the States to include some vitamins when she sent me over a birthday present, you know, just because she thinks they are particularly good and worries about my health. 

Shame I don't have an Auntie in the States therefore!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

You could always start calling me Daddy, and i might send you some treats...


----------



## Novo (Aug 5, 2004)

Come to mama


----------



## carbchick (Aug 5, 2004)

They sent me a billet doux at taxpayers' expense. seized under section 229(1) (b) of the customs act 1901 (yes that's over 100 years ago, but it's still all good).  Apparently yohimbine is a prohibited import, 'aphrosidiacs, that is to say yohimbine' no less  Recovery of said substance will cost me AU$400. my details have been retained on record and I am now a Named and Dangerous person. bang go by chances of permanent residency then.

Thursday's stuff
shoulders
upright row w. cable 22lb plate x12,x12,x12,x12 these were incredibly tough. I think the attachment itself must weigh 20lb. At least.
machine press thingy, kind of goes up and forwards not sure what it's targetting but it was sodding hard, did one plate (22lb?) for 4 sets of 12. made me sweat.
militaries bb 37x6/32x6, 4 sets. 
lateral raise 7.5x12, 10x12 3 sets with static holds at the top
clean and jerk 35x5, 41x5, x5, x6

note to self: avoid gym at 12.30 on thursdays. for it is flooded with schoolkids. 
new experience: shoulder shake. what a weird feeling.

food:
lo carb 126P/21F/105C
another no carb day tomorrow. I'm already looking forward to saturday's hi carb and have purchased sweet potatoes in eager anticipation. I can and will down a field full. Might shift things up a gear next week and have 3 lo, 2 no and 2 hi. 

this sounds desperate (nay TIS desperate): I surfed a few websites seeing if I could purchase yohimbine in Oz. Brought up a couple of sites to do with male impotence. so I can get it, but just because it's a banned substance, does it mean that the Y is the thing in HEAT that makes me feel good? it could be the other things ... so I googled the ingredients. 2 of them came up nada. one of them offered me an exotic Indian tree to plant. Great. So I can get one of the raw ingredients and if I were at all green-fingered (not) I might in year or so, be sorted. Sigh, double sigh.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice cleans. 

 And hey, i might be making a trip down to Oz this January... i could always smuggle some HEAT down in my suitcase.


----------



## Novo (Aug 6, 2004)

You're coming to visit - will you be in Sydney? Wanna train Mono? Or shall we just go for a beer on the harbour instead


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah, ill be in Sydney.  Its actually a trip my parents are considering, and theyd want me along as a tour guide. 

 And the gym can wait, a cold beer on the harbour is what im after.


----------



## Novo (Aug 6, 2004)

That we can do. January, nice .... HOT


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah... they wanted to go in August (this month), but i talked them into January instead.  It's cheaper to go now, but i remember the weather (especially down in melbourne and adelaide  ).


----------



## carbchick (Aug 6, 2004)

mono, you (with or without HEAT, honest!) will be most welcome. but be warned I live in a deeply fashionable location, unlike Novo


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> mono, you (with or without HEAT, honest!) will be most welcome. but be warned I live in a deeply fashionable location, unlike Novo


 King's Cross?


----------



## Novo (Aug 6, 2004)

She's delusional Mono!! She lives in a far-flung suburb you _wouldn't_ have visited when you were here before, and refuses to heed advice that there is more to this city than that wasteland  

Whereas Novo? Novo is smart enough to pick beachy Bondi, happy to conform and buy into the stereotypical Aussie lifestyle. I'm a walking bimbo cliche baby 


Now get thee onto a ferry across the harbour to Manly in the sunshine Missy, and start viewing the popular hotspots (you'll see Luna Park en route). Trust me, some time out will be good - and you'll enjoy it, in spite of yourself!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

lol, bondi... i didnt even go there when i was in town.  I heard it was just a gob of tourists for a pretty average beach, so i passed. 

 some of my roomates went with a video camera, though... there was quite a bit of nice "scenery."


----------



## Novo (Aug 6, 2004)

Sure, it's full of annoying tourists - and I felt exactly the way you described when I first got here. Then you see through that to what it's really like, learn to ignore the tourists and focus on the good bits (or, maybe cc has the right idea going for an outlying suburb  )


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

haha

 Well the one thing that really struck me about oz was how cheap land was right outside a major city like sydney.  I went up to the blue mountains, and on the way i remember someone mentioning what land was going for... and like 30-40 minutes outside of sydney 100 acres was going for like 100k AUD... which back when i was there was like $50k USD.  40 minutes outside a US city like new york or LA and just one house is like 2 mil. 

 Made me really wanna stay and not go back home.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 6, 2004)

hey don't diss mah 'hood. It's where the real people live.


----------



## Novo (Aug 6, 2004)

Sure, I agree, it's the real world ... but I turned my back on the real world don't forget, it's more fun in hedonistic denial 


I was just kidding, I'm glad you're enjoying R more now.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> R


----------



## Novo (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, it didn't seem fair to broadcast where she lives - it may not be what she wants!

Besides, didn't you stick to the Cross and the Blue Mountains? If Bondi was a trip too far, I think we can assume you don't know "R"


----------



## carbchick (Aug 8, 2004)

Friday and saturday - off and off
food: no, 157P 40F veggieC and hi, 120P, 11F, ?C
Felt horrible all day saturday, kinda stressed and restless. shoulda gone to the gym, and wanted to, but like a dork I insisted no this is my rest day. derr. next time, get to the gym and sweat, girl, or sprint, or SOMETHING. didn't sleep well, awful sweaty and woke on sunday feeling like crap. bloated and crap and sickish.

sunday
Shoulders, squats

lateral raise machine
alt db press
military press machine
lat p.d. w/ parallel sh. width attachment
squats
chins

Wot, no weights, no reps?  well that would be because this was my first session with the trainer who's earmarked me for progress. and her philosophy is to max out on everything, every time. so each exe was to total failure. starting with lowest weight, max out, then up and up till can't do any reps at all, then back down, failure each time. it was ... sweaty, and quick. and more than a little nauseating. especially the squats. Felt dorky going up and down endlessly with just the bar on my shoulders. Kind of went in time with the music, tempted to put a shimmy in there - until I got to squat #3768 when it started to hurt a bit. then, a lot. Add 10kg, and i'm dying. one of the trainers said to me afterwards 'don't ever let her train you she's a sadist!' But will it build muscle? well she says, yes. We'll see. 

schmardio: in the mood for madness, 12 mins of HIIT sprints on elliptical. Yummmm.

food: a struggle. stomach all over the place, couldn't fancy anything.  106P 24F veggieC


----------



## carbchick (Aug 9, 2004)

monday
back/bis
deads 
dead2row 
cable row 
lat p.d. sh.width parallel
T-bar row
bi DB curl
chins

all to failure, no rest as before. Deads were - amusing. went between 110lb and 60lb for as many reps as could, until I just couldn't lift that 110 any more. Back was on fire. crapola db curls, up to 12.5 for 2 reps   then back again. it all makes for a pounding workout. mofo mode.
no soreness from yesterday's shoulders/squats.

schmardio: 12 mins HIIT on elliptical. I am really into sprinting right now. dunno why. 
this killed me.

food: a cockup. supposed to be lo, but 107P 36F veggieC looks remarkably similar to yesterday. I literally had to force it down. painful stomach bloat woke me up in the night: something really didn't agree with me. tomorrow will def. be lo.
I feel a flubbly fatarse again. all in the mind though, right? Right.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

You ate a cock-up? 

  Interesting habit...


----------



## carbchick (Aug 9, 2004)

don't even go there. I can out-filth you, let's leave it at that


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> don't even go there. I can out-filth you, let's leave it at that


 Hey, you said it, not me.  I know _i_ wasnt eating any cocks-up when i was in Oz.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 10, 2004)

just throw em on the barbie. Cobber.


----------



## stu_20_uk (Aug 10, 2004)

hi carbchick just been reading through some of your journal lookin pretty good. Are you carb cycling? If so your high carb days dnt seem very high carb if you know wat i mean?


----------



## carbchick (Aug 10, 2004)

yes stu it is carbcycling. I don't list the C on hi days though, so how do you know how many carbs i'm eating on those days? trust me, it is a LOT.   
Tuesday
Legs
bb squat
sled leg press
leg curl
leg extension
front squat

There are 3 leg press sleds at my gym. I've only ever used the 110lb one, loading up as needed. In mofo mode, I decided to try the lot, and just go from one to the other along the line, until I couldn't do any more. when I got into the first I noticed it said 300lb unloaded   middle one, 260. It's amazing how light 110 feels after those 2.
I had that feeling of temporary muscle loss afterwards. you know, when you take a step and then it gives way and you seem to sink a further couple of inches? niiiice.
for squats I went between 2 bars @100lb and 60lb,  continuous ATGs. legs didn't fail but had to stop after 6 mins due to lower back pain. something amiss with my form? bending forwards too much?    

schmardio more sprinting 13.5mins elliptical HIIT. go me, I did an extra set.

food: lo carb 141P 30F 70C
emergency fat gain signal! I am a flubby whale, my ass is hyooge and waist ditto. Me no no likey. Me panicky. shall I jettison carbcycling, go back to carbchick's crapola diet? aargh arrgh. I'll never put on mass I just lose it ALWAYS at this stage. So, now I cut, and back I go to no-muscle land. I hate this cyclical crap. Feel trapped. BUT it's there, the adipose, that's the fact of the matter. shite shite. WHY does it have such a crushingly depressing effect on me? It's SO juvenile.   
No. I'll stick with the cycling another week, that will make 3, and assess what has been going on - with what little objectivity i can muster


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

Well your lifts certainly look good if youre leg pressing 300lbs. 

 Are you losing muscle at the same rate as fat on this diet?  How much weight are you dropping per week?


----------



## carbchick (Aug 11, 2004)

Wednesday
had better days. overslept, nearly bagged the gym but then thought better some than none, so went.
Chest tris:
flat db press
inc db flye
pullovers
tri pressdown
dips
overhead tricep pulley thingy
chins

schmard: 6 mins HIIT elliptical and this nearly made me very late as opposed to just late.
better than nothing, indeed. but once again I'm forced to admit I feel crapola allova. finally decided better go to doc's and he prescribed:
no gym 
more sleep
chest x-ray (he listened to my chest and said, 'oh god' - I think that's gotta be bad)
antibiotics
Zoloft (why does this make me depressed?)
cough med (should get me off to sleep nicely at least)
nicotine patches.

He may as well lock me in satan's pit and throw away the key. no fags. NO FAGS. no gym. NO GYM. which is worse? they are equally intolerable. however, however ... I feel shite, I have done for at least 6 weeks when I last went to the doctor saying I'd got a cough like a seal bark. and he ignored it, and me, and so I've been harbouring a chest infection for 6 weeks and it's no wonder really I've felt like every day's a miserable struggle. So, so, my better self is telling me that for once I should give this geezer's advice a try. he'd met me just 5 mins before he said, 'you're very inflexible aren't you'. I don't think he was referring to my achilles tendons. so maybe he does know jack shit.
anyway I prob shan't post for a few days. I'll just try to keep sane, eat now and again, sleep a lotta lotta lot, take my drugs and be a good citizen, no trouble to anyone, zzzzzzz.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

I hope you feel better soon.

 What antibiotic does he have you on?  It's strange to combine an SSRI with an antibiotic, as some combinations can create some pretty unpleasent reactions.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 12, 2004)

Clairthromycin. Spill it, what do you know?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh... i really dont know much.  It just piqued my interest, as i recall some antibiotics potentiating the effects of SSRI's, leading to seratonin syndrome and other such fun.  Im sure your doc knows what he's doing, though.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 13, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Im sure your doc knows what he's doing, though.



wish I had your confidence


----------



## sara (Aug 13, 2004)

Wishing you all the best carbchick


----------



## carbchick (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks sara   
update: I'm on the last day of antibiotics, chest x-ray was clear and doctor had to admit, not bad for a 30-a-day smoker, changed from Zoloft to Effexor, massive sleeps, minimal crappy food choices, still on the patches, also got some gum which is yuck. trying to think of myself as a non-smoker. sense of smell has returned - poisoned chalice.   
Doctor is singaporean and I think he's got a prejudice against chicks who exercise. so - by sunday I was climbing the walls for lack of exercise, so I went swimming. Monday, 45 min run with 8x100m sprints kicked my ass. might as well make use of the lack of smoke going into my lungs + take the opportunity to put some oxygen in there. 
tuesday, went to gym, light wt/high vol workout: giant sets leg press/lunge/MP; bbsquat/arnies/lat raise 3 times thru, 2 mile run there and back. in the rain. was loverly.
going to keep this week light on the weights and get some cardio fitness back. I used to run 50miles per week. I used to be a non-smoker. y'know, back then life wasn't all bad. maybe this is the push I needed to put several things in my life in order

or maybe it's the effexor talking


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

Cool, glad to see things workin out!  Effexor is a neat drug.  I'm on it at 150mg/ed.  It's just about the only SSRI/SNRI that doesnt promote weight gain.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 19, 2004)

I concur most heartily mono, effexor is indeed neat. it's been a funny old week. I've found myself humming on more than one occasion. Walked through the mall with I'm sure a gloopy smile on my face. Felt, well - Heppy, dahling o so heppy, for the first time since I can't even remember, and for no especial reason at all. 
Dr. Delight of the happy pills better give me some more come saturday, or else risk the Unholy hell of the Hex of Carbchick, shrivelled privates being the least upsetting part of the package. 

continued with haphazard unplanned off the cuff type exercise, but did some every day: weds was another couple of giant sets: deads/cable row/shrug; lat pull/T-bar/upright row. 3 times thru, 15-20 reps each. Ran to and from gym. jeez my legs are killing me. Those sprints really did do some damage. calves are tight little snooker balls. must remember me to do some stretching sometime. 
Thurs, just 35 mins of park running. soggy ground, nice and soft good for knees. legs still f***ed over from Monday, no sprinting as such, but some quicker bits and some hills. 

Food stayed clean but I haven't logged it. I guess it was a tad low in cals but OK in protein. I'm looking rather chunky again, I've taken my eye off the diet ball a bit too often in the past week. 
legs tight, diet relaxed. Need to reverse that. and pull together some kind of a proper program for the coming weeks. One that includes cardio and sprints 2x/wk and lifting 4x/wk with at least 2 days rest. hmmm ...

funny how I don't give too much of a rat's ass about being a chunky monkey ... haven't smoked a ciggie for a week and got happy pills to blow the blues. Enjoyed he running, enjoyed the lifting immensely, enjoyed college, sleeping like a beauty, losing that yellow nicotine pallor around the face, hell I even enjoyed the rain --  and frankly that's all good enough for this little ray of sunshine, right now. 
The fat can hang on in there until I'm good and ready to do something about it.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 22, 2004)

holy sh*t I almost dropped onto pg 3 of the journals  :bounce: 
I'm feeling pretty bouncy right now. Everything in life is absolutely ripping. (it's stopped pissing down and spring is on the way). I'm all ready for another gruelling week at college, I've got my new split all worked out, and I'm having a clean sweep on the diet front as well. Decided this weekend I hate all my current meals, and diet plan, and everything. I want a complete change and I'm gonna give CKD a whirl. I've never done it properly + feeling experimental; the last week or so has seen a collapse in any kind of regular controlled eating plan and I'm sick o' that. CKD is nicely anal and planned to the last fat gram, and that kind of fits my mood right now.   

ended a so-what week with some so-what training. Friday was day off and teaching for 4 hours, my lovely lovely class of 9 studes. I taught them how to make a gazpacho and then they each had to stand up and tell us all how to make their favourite recipe. we had kimchi from korea and fried fish from Iran and a strange concoction of yoghurt and noodles from China, which sounded a lot more appetizing than anything I ate when I was there. we also examined the olympic medal table and tried to work out why Iran wasn't on there at all, and why the UK is so crap at swimming when it is such a tiny island (answer: the North Sea).

Saturday, did a couple of giant sets 15-20 rep, 3 times thru: machine bench/db flye/close-grip bench; inc DB press/bench dip/french press, plus 2 supersets of bi curls and militaries. 20 mins of cardio. one of those workouts where I felt better for having done it, but it really wasn't anything special. At all.

Went to the dullest party on god's planet in the evening. arrived 7.15, left 10.15 and I'd been desperate to leave since 7.17. Party animal, c'est moi.  

Sunday 
back, bis
Deadlift dropsets 132x8/70x6; 132x9/70x6; 132x10/70x6; 132x8/70x6; 132x8/70x6; 132x8/70x6; ... you get the picture. as many sets as I could. which turned out to be 8.
chins 3 sets of holding at the top and sawing up and down as many as poss which was x4, x3, x2   
lat p.d / T-bar row supersets 100x12/40x8; 110x10/40x8; 110x12/40x8; 110x10/40x7
T-bars solo 40x8, 40x7
bb curl, bar only x12; bar+6lbs x10; bar+11lbs x8
db curl 15x6/12.5x6; 15x6/12.5x6/10x8/12.5x5
alternate hammers 12.5x12; negatives w.15dbs x10

schmardio: ran to gym and back. just over 2 miles with hamstring-busting lung-gasping hills. nearing home so steep it's like running up a wall   

food: 105P 86F 14C
you get some funny old 'meals' on CKD.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 22, 2004)

*Hullo!!*

Hey Carbchick! 

Thought I would drop in and say hello since I now know who it is I have been 'spying' when I read this journal (Hmmm.... Do you get the feeling you are being watched??  ).

Emma-Leigh


----------



## carbchick (Aug 23, 2004)

hey Emma!
watching me, watching you ...  

Monday
Schmardio only   , viz. 50 mins running in the park, plus 10x100m sprints, jog-back recovery. Can I say I was utterly pooped. Little old lady walking past said, 'you've got a lot of energy, dear'. you can fool some of the folks some of the time ... my face looked like a   
there is Absolutely No Comparison between running on treadmill and running outside on grass with the birds and the sky and the up and downishness of tussocks and so on. 'Tis a different experience altogether and I know which I prefer. I never can feel lyrical on a treadmill.

And at college we cooked gazpacho, grilled chicken with risotto, and savarin with strawberries. A deceptively simple menu that had me in a flat spin before the final whistle. 
there's def. more to this cooking lark than meets the eye.

oh boy I really wanted a ciggie when we finished. Stress relief. But I don't have any. And I'm sure as hell not buying any. so that is that. A nice cup of coffee will have to suffice.

Food: 70P 97F 10C
felt a bit bonkish after the cardio this a.m., being as how I haven't touched a bona fide starchy carb since last Wednesday. But it was just plain ol' hunger and I felt fine after I'd chowed down some salmon and sour cream. yummo. Am enjoying the change of foods for sure. hmm I wonder if I am in ketosis?  Not that I'm bothered one way or 'tother. I feel fine, I feel good, and I'm not craving carbs at all. yet.
... just the ciggie ...
but I am stronger than that.
o yes.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 23, 2004)

Sounds like youre havin fun. 

 So what are you... a chef?  A teacher?  A student?  I see you cooking all this tasty stuff, but it doesnt look like the typical CKD fare. 

 And re: the smoking... ask your doc for Zyban.  It's a happy pill rebadged to use as a stop-smoking aid.  For me, it beats effexor.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 24, 2004)

Yo mono!
yes I am all of the above: I teach english for $$s, and I'm paying college a lot of $$s to learn how to be a chef. 
cool tip re the Zyban, thanks. I will ask about it. my doc is lovely but not greatly experienced in the happy pills. he admitted this is the first time he's prescribed Efexor   
actually French cooking is pretty CKD friendly as long as you stick with the entrees: lotsa oil and cream. lotsa meat and fish.
of course today there was also the poppyseed orange cake soaked in orange syrup and blueberry compote on the side ... that went in the bin


----------



## carbchick (Aug 24, 2004)

Tuesday
chest, tris
DB bench w. 30s superset b/w dips 5 sets 8/10, 8/10, 7/10, 6/10
DB incline flyes w.25s/20s superset pullover w. 30db 4 sets 8/10, 15/10, 8/10, 15/10
giant set: tri pressdown 22lb / o'head extension 20db/ machine bench 40lb  all to burnout/failure  4 sets

schmard: ran to gym and back, 2 miles. hard on the legs, felt a little sick actually from the lactic buildup.

diet: not good. can't seem to stick to the calorie limits, maybe the running is ramping my appetite, or is it that I don't have willpower to spare at the moment: it's all used up on Not Smoking. 
190P 120F 12C   that's at least 50% more cals than I should be getting. ah well    onwards and onwards ...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

I preferred nicotine patches or gum anyday over Zyban.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi! are you an ex-smoker?   
Wednesday
45 min run in the park. AGONY. every step. no carbs for a week, this is how it feels, then. THIS is the fabled depletion cardio. Hell-on-a-stick. no sooner started than I wanted to stop and I kept on wanting to stop and I had to keep going because I knew that if I stopped I wouldn't start again.
finally did stop after the 45 and did some 100m hill sprints, 10 of them. These were surprisingly ok. it appears it's the longer endurance stuff that is hell. 

food: no idea of macros. Simply ate carbs and some protein until I felt I'd had enough. carbs were Uncle Toby's Wheaties (Emma these are hi-glycemic yes?) and cornflakes and oh yeah I think there was an apple muffin in there as well. the muzzy feeling went away. Funny thing, I haven't had that tired, can't-concentrate, low carb feeling at all, not all week, until today. the carbs gave me instant brain boost and I was able to get on with the cooking. 
today's lesson was ... ridiculous frankly. from 3 taters and 2 carrots, half a dozen eggs, a trout and a couple of ham hocks we produced 'truite paupiettes' with duxelle and beurre blanc; Alsatian choucroute with all the trimmings including bloody leeks tied with itty bitty strings and full on turned potatoes and carrots. I mean, NObody turns carrots any more. Ever. Anywhere, not even in France FF's sake. oh yeah and then an alsatian apple tart, if you please (no thanks) make the pastry, custard, slice the sodding Granny Smiths ...  and don't forget the vichy Carrots. I nearly threw in the towel when it came to the vichy carrots. These are glazed in Vichy water (what else?) butter and sugar and when you're 3 mins from service and suddenly remember them, and they have to be cut into flower-shapes too (i'm not kidding) it's time to put your hand in the burner and yell, call an ambulance, get me out of here. all that in 2.5 hours. I felt like I'd been run over by a truck loaded with fattened ducks ready for the fois gras factory. 'take my liver, take it NOW.  I have nothing left to give.' 
bed at 9pm

Sidenote, and if you are eating, or squeamish about bodily functions, do not read on...
CKD appears to bring my system to a standstill. Not that I have not, you know, Gone, for the past week. But not in any, well, satisfying sense. 
and carbs, it seems, release ALL. and I mean, ALL. Since yesterday's carbs, I have been going, and going, and ... going and I'm still going, and frankly I'm stunned, awed and a bit scared at how much crap-storage a body is capable of. I've been carrying All THAT around, for How Long? and it's not as though I've been in discomfort, or aware of being bunged, or anything, but clearly I have been. 
it's my journal and I'll be gross if I want to.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes I am.  And it took me forever to kick the habit.  I'd stop then start then stop then start   Finally just went ahead and did the patches and gum, sometimes the lozenges too.  I was never heavy smoker so I didn't use the 21mg and instead started with the 14mg and if it wasn't enough, I'd have some of the gum.  I did the 14mg for 6 weeks before I went to the 7mg and then did the 7mg for another 6 weeks.  It worked like a charm.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 25, 2004)

interesting, thanks for that Jodi.
I'm on the 21mg and tried the gum but it didn't do much to be honest. I was thinking of dropping to the 14mg but the recommendation is to stay on 21mg for 6 weeks. I've just bought another 2 week supply. I really feel like the patches will do it for me. this has come totally out of the blue, I thought I was a committed smoker but I guess I must have wanted to give it up, deep down, somewhere. BUT I'm so wary of getting complacent. The dreaded, 'one won't hurt' syndrome, the moment of weakness that sets you right back at square 1. I'd better take it slow, keep with the 21mg. be a good girl. not try to be a smart arse.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 25, 2004)

*Yup...*



			
				carbchick said:
			
		

> Simply ate carbs and some protein until I felt I'd had enough. carbs were Uncle Toby's Wheaties (Emma these are hi-glycemic yes?) and cornflakes and oh yeah I think there was an apple muffin in there as well.


Well, the cornflakes are about 80 so they are high GI (over 70). The wheaties are a little questionable... Although they are definately likely to be above 55 (they don't have a value as they have not been tested) which would put it into the moderate GI catagory, I am not sure if they would be over 75... (Most wheat based cereals like wheattbix, shredded wheat etc range between about 60 and 75 so they might be).

Not sure about the muffin - would depend on what it was made with, but it was probably not high GI (likely around 50 odd)...


As for your... umm.. problem... have you tried adding psyllium in somewhere? Ground flax may also help...


----------



## carbchick (Aug 26, 2004)

thnx Emma ... muffin lower GI than wheaties? me likey the wheaties (they have no added sugar). I may go for them again next time ... next time? well yes there will be a next time I suppose. For I am back on the keto diet now. I was a bit worried that having tasted of the carbs, I'd be loathe to get back to the P and F, but no - I'm fine with it.
and hmm yes psyllium. I forgot I _used _ to take that ... and shall resume, pronto. 

thursday's gym stuff: Legs
bb squat 110lbs drop 70lbs for 8 sets, x8/10; x8/10; x8/10 ... etc.
db lunge 20lbx12, 25lbx12, 30lbx12 
leg press 200lb x8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8 
leg ext/leg curl supersets 15/20, 15/20, 15/18  15/20
thigh press innies 3 sets x12, 12, 15
thigh press outies 2 sets x12, 15

schmard: ran 1 mile to gym ... and hobbled 1 mile back. I needed to run, b/c I didn't want to get cold, but the legs were a little, er, reluctant.   
hmmm doesn't look much, that workout. On paper anyway. but it sure had me sweating like a mofo from first to last. so sweaty I almost lost me nicotine patch. maybe b/c I was taking v short rests, and just doing a bit of penguin-pacing up and down between sets.

food: 121P 58F 70C Ok so not _quite_ CKD but all carbs were at first meal. Couldn't let the Wheaties go stale.   
my oh my I'm a porky little penguin right now. but yanno,   to that. Don't care.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 27, 2004)

*Mmmm... Muffins...*



			
				carbchick said:
			
		

> thnx Emma ... muffin lower GI than wheaties?


Yup - Apples themselves are pretty low GI so even if you used white flour and sugar in the muffin this would keep the GI lowish. If you then think of all the fat in most muffins (eggs, butter, cream, oil) then the GI gets lower still... So if you THEN go for a semi-healthy muffin (wholemeal flours/brans etc) then the GI will be quiet low.

... But speaking of healthy-muffins you HAVE to try "Nothing Naughty Muffins" by amoreti... they are made from all natural ingredients, no butter/cream etc and are made with healthy stuff like fruit and bran... They sell them all over the place (in the city) and they are SOOOOO GOOD.  

Please please please - You HAVE TO try them on your next carb up!! They come in really yummy flavours like - Blueberry and Apple, Pumpkin and Apricot, Apple and Fig, Honey Carrot and walnut and Raspberry!! 

Ok... So 'technically' they are not the 'best' CKD food - but you should make an exception for these!!


----------



## carbchick (Aug 27, 2004)

with a rave review like that how can I not?   (but: 'healthy muffins' surely some oxymoron?) although - I'm not keen on muffins per se, the apple one was just b/c it was handy and I wanted a quick sugar kick. however you've piqued my interest in the the NNMs: where in the City? I'm Suburban Susan remember   

Friday
holy schmoly I thought that legs session had hit the spot. Was I ever right. Sore as sore can be - no, sorer even than that. no strenuous activity of any kind today. hobbled to class, taught my 4 hours. lovely lovely studes. we've got a mutual appreciation club going on, it's quite sick making. they told me (unsolicited I promise) that my lessons are very interesting and I'm a good teacher. so i returned the compliment. There, what a warm glow inside   we did some Ockerisms + they were tickled to learn that dunny is a toilet and cobber a friend and if you're crook you're sick. 

ach gawd though I hope I'm able to run tomorrow. I'd kind of planned it that way.

food was OK, need to up fats a little and pull back on the P, but: 154P 52F 8C


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey cool... a chef.   With an english background, you should be pumpin' out the healthy-living cookbooks in no time. 

 Sux re: the zyban.  Im trying to get my dad to quit, and was thinking of suggesting it.  The gum doesnt do anything for him, and the last time he used a patch (8-10 years ago now?) it gave him a gigantic bruise.  I might just have to tie him to a chair for a couple months.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 27, 2004)

*Food glorious food!!*



			
				carbchick said:
			
		

> with a rave review like that how can I not?   (but: 'healthy muffins' surely some oxymoron?) although - I'm not keen on muffins per se, the apple one was just b/c it was handy and I wanted a quick sugar kick. however you've piqued my interest in the the NNMs: where in the City? I'm Suburban Susan remember   [/b]


Well - now I have probably gone and ruined it.. I have pumped up the muffin's image and you are going to get bitterly disappointed with it... 

They are remarkably good - But I LOVE the taste of wholesome, dense, thick-as-a-brick type muffins that are not the least bit cakey... They are very much a 'healthy tasting, not too sweet muffin and are made with bran, fruit, wholegrain flour etc etc and are pretty much as 'healthy' as high carb - low fat muffins get...

( Here is their nutritional breakdown... - just breathe when you hit the line about 'carb content' and remember that it IS your high carb day and that you are ment to eat lost of carbs... http://www.dietclub.com.au/foods/food.php?category_id=20&brand_id=514&food_id=11106&partner= )

Hmmm.. Where can you get them in the city - well:
1. Corner of Liverpool and Elizabeth St at a little cafe called 'Etos'. (annoying as it is only open 7am-3pm working days)
2. Town Hall station at underground entrance to 'Woolies Metro' there is a food place that sells them
3. In the food-court next to the underground entrances to David Jones city (just down from the chinese massage people, opposite the fruit shop) there is a food place that sells them
4. Central station, underground at the Elizabeth St entrance, opposite the newsagent there is a food place that sells them
5. Broadway Shopping Centre, in the food court, there is a sandwich place (just near the kabab place, opposite the water fountain) that sells them

There are more (and I am sure you can probably get them out of the city as well)... but they are the easiest ones I can describe how to get to...



Oh, and if you ever want the BEST caramel cheesecake in sydney - I can tell you how to get that too


----------



## Novo (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm going to wish I hadn't read this  I have a friend who swears by these, she's in love. Thus far I've resisted their lure ... I fear not for much longer!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> (just near the kabab place, opposite the water fountain)


 i have absolutely no idea how, but i actually remember eating at that place. Christ... i can barely remember the name of someone i met 5 minutes ago, yet i remember some obscure meal i had ages ago.


----------



## Novo (Aug 27, 2004)

You are, officially, MENTAL my friend. Live it, love it


----------



## carbchick (Aug 28, 2004)

Emma thanks for the directions. I'm sure that even I can track down a NNM now.   and if I have difficulty, I shall buzz Mono for explict and detailed directions to the kebab place. 
but, wait a sec:
*ONE HUNDRED AND NINETY-FOUR POINT NINE GRAMS OF CARBOHYDRATES??? * 

*-- EACH? * _
    
do they do a taster pack, one of each flavour?

Saturday
gym stuff: shoulders
bb militaries  38x9; dropsets 38x6/32x4; 38x6/32x3; 38x5/32x4/26x5; 38x4/34x4/26x4; 
and so on for 8 sets
Arnies 15lb drop 11lb for 8/15; 8/11; 7/10; 7/9; 7/10; 6.5/9
lateral raise/front raise supersets 11lb drop 6lb for 10/10; 10/8; 10/11; 8/10
db shrugs 40x10; 50x8,7,8,8,7. with some Farmer's Walking each set.
machine military (front-pushing type) one plate x15, 12, 10, 10, 10

shit and damn, had to double drop on the militaries not to let the rep range drop below 10. the last few reps of each set felt like tearing flesh ...   I can only hope  that's a good thing. 

Schmard: legs weren't happy, but I told them to STFU and we went for a joggette around the park, about 35 mins. 

Food: 147P 103F 8C 
too many diet jellos. these are not real food + I would rather eat real food, I would. SIX in one day is TOO MANY. I can either cut down or buy some shares in Aeroplane._


----------



## carbchick (Aug 30, 2004)

Sunday
nada zero zilch for training. Couldn't get going at all.   ; pole-axed. Er, where DID the day go?   
food: 115P 79F 14C

Monday
Back/bis
Deadlifts 154lb drop 80lb for 8/2; 8/2; 8/4; 8/3; 7/5; 6/4; 6/4;
154lb drop 143lb drop 80lb for 6/4/3; 
143lb drop 132lb drop 80lb for 6/3/3;
132lb  drop 80lb for 8/2
Chins 3 sets of sawing up and down from the top x5; x5; x4
Lat p.d superset T-bar rows 100x12/44x6; 88x10/44x6; 100x12/22x10; 77x15/22x8; 77x12/22x7; 88x10/22x6
T-bar rows solo 22x6, x6 
bi curls 6 sets of various db variations and weights
incline db bi curls 2 sets, 12.5lb drop 11lb x12
bb bi curls 2 sets bar+ 11lb; bar +12lb x8 

Schmard: ran to gym and back, 2 miles. I think I've twisted my foot on a tussock. kind of 'gone over' on it. Anyhoo it's sore and complaining. Takes about 10 mins for it to warm up. 

 back exhaustion: tried to do a db row with a 25 at the end ... and couldn't lift the bloody thing   in my enthusiasm for deads, I rubbed a smashing blister _under _ the callous on one hand.  Which made cooking with passionfruit, later on, a lotta fun.

today's menu: petite marmite Henry IV (chicken soup with veggies to you and me); filet steak with herbed crust; passionfruit souffle. Easy peasy. 

food: 187P 155F 15C


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

> petite marmite Henry IV (chicken soup with veggies to you and me); filet steak with herbed crust; passionfruit souffle. Easy peasy.



 sounds excellent! 
you will have to post lots of gourmet recipes for us! Thats cool that you are becoming a chef!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh man, thats a vomit-worthy number of deads.  _Nice!_


----------



## carbchick (Aug 31, 2004)

think I done overdid it on the deadlifts. Ffeeeeck, my back is SORE. all OVer sore.
Jen, I couldn't possibly divulge professional secrets - I'm shocked at that you could suggest such a thing!    

Tuesday
bit of schmard in the park. 40 mins slow run, with poorly foot giving me gyp, sob, also knees aren't best right now. gawd, what an old crock. I hate it that my body is aging with these niggly little aches and pains. It's me own fault, too. all that road running in my 20s catching up on me. I recked it not, and now I reap the consequences.
anyway I added on 15 mins of power walking b/c it was just so lovely out there I didn't want to leave and start the day. bugger though - what'm I gonna do for cardio this week? I'll be back with the pink weights on the treadmill. Dullsville. Or I could try rowing I guess   

food 164P 110F 10C

... and I think the worst lesson at college so far. Absolutely vile dish - no one, but no one would want to know how you cook 'guinea fowl and cabbage pie' ugh ugh ugh. I hated cooking it. I shall never cook it again. Chef said it tasted nice ... I wouldn't know. Mussels in saffron to start, that was OK. And orange souffle: 2 souffles in 2 days = deja vu.
I was knackered and just wanted to get home, get fed and get to bed.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

> Absolutely vile dish - no one, but no one would want to know how you cook 'guinea fowl and cabbage pie' ugh ugh ugh. I hated cooking it. I shall never cook it again.


No offense but it sounds vile


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 1, 2004)

> 187P 155F 15C...
> 
> food 164P 110F 10C...


**gasp** What - more than 1200 cals...??!! For two days in a row?!! 

Careful now Carbchick - you don't want your body to get used to this 'reasonable calorie' level thing... It might start to function! 

 Good to see you getting enough calories to give you some energy - Just keep it up!!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 1, 2004)

blimey Emma, as my mother would say, you're like 'shit off a shovel' (that's a good thing, means you're sharp-eyed and a quick mover. which as we all know, you ARE.   )
yep yep yep. The calories are going up up up. making a determined EFFORT here and i'm grateful it's not going Unnoticed, Unremarked. 
hmmm does my body notice? I THINK so. but is it going to store it all as FAT? *fatfatfatfatfat*???
 whutt-evah --- I'm just taking advantage of some uncommon good humour and, well, happiness around self at mo. and thinking bugger it let's see if I CAN build some muscle then.  
 
 
As I'm tired of fighting the *fatfatfatfatfat*. I say   to that.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 1, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> blimey Emma, as my mother would say, you're like 'shit off a shovel' (that's a good thing, means you're sharp-eyed and a quick mover. which as we all know, you ARE.   )[/b]


Umm... I guess that is a thanks?? (although being likened to crap does not usually warrant a thank you )



> hmmm does my body notice? I THINK so. but is it going to store it all as FAT? *fatfatfatfatfat*???


Well - 99.5% of incoming fat is immediately stored as fat (even if it is only 'breifly' before it is whisked away for use as an energy source) so storage is a moot point.. Rather, the issue is whether you have an overall calorie deficiency and whether you are in a hormonally/endocrinologically/physiologically receptive state for that deficiency... and I say - Give it time and you will see...

As you have been on such low calorie levels your bodies response will be hard to pick. You could gain a little weight initially or you may start to loose it straight away... 



> I'm just taking advantage of some uncommon good humour and, well, happiness around self at mo. and thinking bugger it let's see if I CAN build some muscle then.


 Good to see!! Ahhhh, once again we see the magical effects of increasing calories enough so your brain can function!!  Does wonders for your mood (or, you know, it could just be those new happy drugs  )


Anyway a little extra energy will = better workouts which = better growth stimulus!! So it will workout better for muscle growth and this is NEVER a bad thing!!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 1, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Umm... I guess that is a thanks?? (although being likened to crap does not usually warrant a thank you )



well yes I'm an ignorant cow, badly brought up and badly schooled: so, Thanks, Emma for your interest and concern. I sincerely appreciate it.   




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well - 99.5% of incoming fat is immediately stored as fat (even if it is only 'breifly' before it is whisked away for use as an energy source) so storage is a moot point.. Rather, the issue is whether you have an overall calorie deficiency and whether you are in a hormonally/endocrinologically/physiologically receptive state for that deficiency... and I say - Give it time and you will see...



Will do. will ride it out and as the fat accumulates, albeit mootly, I'll receptively wink at it and call it by its proper name, 'energy source for Times of Famine'.   



> Ahhhh, once again we see the magical effects of increasing calories enough so your brain can function!!  Does wonders for your mood (or, you know, it could just be those new happy drugs  )



it's the happy drugs. first, happy. second, throw caution to winds, and eat more. 
I'm dealing myself a double whammy by chucking in the ciggies at the same time. Marshmallow girl, here I come!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 1, 2004)

Wednesday
chest/tris
bb bench/DB flye/ bench dip giant set: 66lbx8,9,8,8,10,8 for bench; 25dbs x8,7,8,9,8,8 for flyes; bw x10,10,11,10,9,12 for dips
pec deck 4 dropsets. ?weights, odd machine this one. x12, x15, x12
tri pushdown 22lb x8,8; 33x7,6
close grip bench w. dbs superset rev grip tri p'downs: 15x9, 17.5x7,7,8 for bench; 22x12, 33x8,8,7 for tris
machine bench 22lb x15; 44x15

schmard: 24 mins on elliptical. Very moderate. too easy, but what ya gonna do when your knees 'n' ankles are on fire? and yanno it was a perfect running day outside - cool, overcast, a bit damp, jess   perfick. 

I might drop training chest for a bit. It's just too disheartening, not making any gains, pushing the same old weights, or less, week in, week out.   Compared to the kicks I get out of training and gaining on everything else, is it worth doing chest? maybe I could just lob in the odd chest exe when I do other bodyparts, rather than doing 4 or 5 exes for chest at a time? 

food:    174P 158F 12C


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 1, 2004)

> I'm dealing myself a double whammy by chucking in the ciggies at the same time. Marshmallow girl, here I come!



**happy jig**

WOO HOO!!! - Good! (not the marshmellow bit - the ciggie bit gets the  )


----------



## carbchick (Sep 2, 2004)

Thursday
I love thursdays   
gym - shoulders traps
clean and press 25x8, 35x8, 41x8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8
upright row 25x8, 35x5, 31x8,9,9,8,8,9
rear flye 8lbx12; 11lb x8,10,10,10
DB shrugs 40x12, 45x10, 50x8, 55x4 oops lost grip +4 (drop 25x12)
lateral raise ss. rear raise ss front raise all with 11lb 10/10/6+3; 10/9/8

don't often do rear delt stuff. They are killers   

schmard: 24 mins elliptical. Really not too bad. Closed my eyes and thought green thoughts and the time slipped by. when I woke up, my hands had been on the sensors for long enough to get an HR reading, it said 145. That can't be right surely? I wasn't even out of breath   must be something wrong with that machine -- or my ticker. the calorie counter said 290 cals burned ... yeah right.  why do they make such arrant fallacious machines? 
Serena williams was on TV in her T-Rex tennis gear. Foxy. 

food: 164P 130F 11C oinker
having a crap food craving: Woolies apple pie. calling calling my name. 70gF, 196C and 15P in a whole pie. Not too bad I thought. 1380 cal. hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 2, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> having a crap food craving: Woolies apple pie. calling calling my name. 70gF, 196C and 15P in a whole pie. Not too bad I thought. 1380 cal. hmmmmmmm.


 time to find room for another nicotine patch?


----------



## carbchick (Sep 2, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> time to find room for another nicotine patch?



or a crap food patch. do u think i can get them at the pharmacy? or maybe if I just eat the pie with a coupla handfuls Fat Magnets as chasers, the cals will magically by-pass my ass ...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 2, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> food: 164P 130F 11C oinker
> having a crap food craving: Woolies apple pie. calling calling my name. 70gF, 196C and 15P in a whole pie. Not too bad I thought. 1380 cal. hmmmmmmm.


God I love pie... There is nothing like steaming pie straight from the oven! I have an excellent recipe for a apple, pear and ginger pie with an oatmeal cookie crust... 

But come now - Woolies apple pie?? There has to be *something* better than that to waste those cals on??!!


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> or a crap food patch. do u think i can get them at the pharmacy? or maybe if I just eat the pie with a coupla handfuls Fat Magnets as chasers, the cals will magically by-pass my ass ...


 Oh man, i think im gonna need some of those if you can find them... maybe we really are twins.  Go check my journal, i had a bit of a binge as well.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 3, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> God I love pie... There is nothing like steaming pie straight from the oven! I have an excellent recipe for a apple, pear and ginger pie with an oatmeal cookie crust...
> 
> But come now - Woolies apple pie?? There has to be *something* better than that to waste those cals on??!!




ah no Emma! If I made the pie, it would not be crap food and therefore not satisfy the crap food craving.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 3, 2004)

I DIDN'T EAT THE PIE. I just looked up the nutri data, named the Devil, and the Devil turned and ran.   

Friday
training: no training, taught class. 
food: NO PIE. 
And, very unusual for me: I felt slightly nauseous all day. It started on the bus going to work. There was a very strong smell of something like oranges. Not perfume: smell  memory is an amazing thing. This scent reminded me of a hire care we once had. I must have been about 9 or 10. It had one of those dangly smell things attached to the driving mirror and the scent sent me sick as a dog at the time. That is what the smell was yesterday and I had to concentrate hard on Not Chucking for the whole journey. Grooh. Was I ever glad to get off.

I guess this is one of the plus-points of not smoking. Sense of smell returns in spades.  

And I continued to feel queasy all day. Wasn't sick, just felt like I might be.  
117P 64F 12C - and that was a struggle, poor show


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

hahaha, oh... well, youre stronger than I.  I would have devoured that pie.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> hahaha, oh... well, youre stronger than I.  I would have devoured that pie.


That goes for me too   I think I have a problem with food.


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2004)

A couple weeks ago Steve and I shared an apple pie...the WHOLE thing. Oh, not to mention ice cream too. Good stuff not eating It Carbchick....Our tummies hurt so bad after!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 4, 2004)

yeah I beat the pie yesterday, but the doughnuts got me today  :bounce:   
Saturday
lifting: legs
back squat dropsets 110lb/90lb x8/x10; x8/x10; x9/x10; x8/x10; x9/x9; x8/x9; x8/x8; x8/x9; x8/x9; x10/x12
leg press 220lbx7; 210x5+3; 200x8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8
leg ext/leg curl supersets x15/x20 for 4 sets
thigh press inner x12, x15
thigh press outer x12, x15

oof these legs sessions make me so dam sweaty. I love it   

schmard: ran to gym and back plus 24 mins elliptical hills. last week I did no schmard after legs and they were sore as all hell. hoping that by doing some slow elliptical, I'll avoid the soreness this week.

Food:
carbupbingerefeedcheatcallitwhatyouwillIateafuckofalot:
148P 148F 298C 
some of it was clean. a lot of it wasn't. Apple custard doughnuts were decidedly a feature. as was walnut cake. 
man those doughnuts were good. crispy on the outside, fluffy and juicy within. Definitely worth the calories. 
oh boy do I ever need to get back on the straight and narrow with the diet here. I have no excuse for this gross aberration. my fridge is well stocked with bb foods, all the green and white and powdery varieties. It was just, well, like it had to happen. I was that slow motion train crash. and you know there is something magical about crap food, the crinkle of the greasy paper bag, the cellophane wrapper. that first hit of ahhhh, sugar! the knowledge that it is badbadbad. 
it quickly palls though. by last night and after training I was craving ... chicken. Chicken! the stuff I haven't been able to stomach for months. chicken with french mustard. So ... I went with that. 
and I'm climbing back aboard the protein and fat wagon straightaway pronto and rightnow.


----------



## Novo (Sep 4, 2004)

Question!

I'm intrigued as to the switch in training and the hyoge volume you're doing now - d'you tend to respond well to volume, or is it that your goals have changed and growth (Serena's quads  ) isn't so much the priority for now? 

And HELL I wish I hadn't read about donuts  So much low carb food in the States that we wish were available here ... and some fool decides that what we REALLY need are Krispy Kreme franchises. Krispy damn Kreme stores that are calling my name no less. You're not helping here!!


----------



## Monolith (Sep 4, 2004)

Novo, i'll airmail you some low carb food if you can reply with a couple boxes of apricot muesli bars...


----------



## carbchick (Sep 4, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Question!
> I'm intrigued as to the switch in training and the hyoge volume you're doing now - d'you tend to respond well to volume, or is it that your goals have changed and growth (Serena's quads  ) isn't so much the priority for now?



yes I've always enjoyed volume training. 
3 sets of 6-8 for 9 exes just doesn't do much for me. And I've not noticed stunning growth from that protocol either.   maybe I lack guts to go for the big weights, but frankly if you can't lift it, you can't, and that's that!   I can leave the gym after a session like that and feel I might as well not have worked out. Not satisfying.

with the volume protocol I'm using weights that are going to really push me hard to complete the workout. and short rests.  If I've got it in mind to do 8 sets of 8-10 at such and such weight then I'll get there, no matter how tough. I like the buzz that it gives me, I go into a 'zone' that's the only way I can describe it. 

and as for growth well it's a moot point isn't it whether low volume heavy is better than hi volume moderate. For women especially I've read conflicting views, and then there's the issue of individual muscle fibre slow/fast twitch makeup and so on and so forth.   
I know for example that long endurance cardio is better for me in terms of fatloss than HIIT, but some swear by HIIT ... 

well for me that's what makes this whole jiggy so endlessly fascinating, seeing how you respond to different things.


----------



## Novo (Sep 4, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Novo, i'll airmail you some low carb food if you can reply with a couple boxes of apricot muesli bars...


Wow, are our muesli bars really that good? I never knew!

Deal - but it won't be lc food you're sending ... much as I wish we had it, there's so very much more interesting, ahh, 'things' that y'all have access to 

Is that why you're coming back at Christmas - for our muesli bars??


----------



## Novo (Sep 4, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> well for me that's what makes this whole jiggy so endlessly fascinating, seeing how you respond to different things.


Agreed. You know what I'm loving just now? Heavy triples   FUN, rilly rilly good fun!


----------



## Monolith (Sep 4, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Wow, are our muesli bars really that good? I never knew!
> 
> Deal - but it won't be lc food you're sending ... much as I wish we had it, there's so very much more interesting, ahh, 'things' that y'all have access to
> 
> Is that why you're coming back at Christmas - for our muesli bars??


 Well, apricot muesli bars were basically all i survived on for much of my backpacking tour.  I went through boxes of them a week.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 4, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Food:
> carbupbingerefeedcheatcallitwhatyouwillIateafuckofalot:
> 148P 148F 298C


 I love it how you still calculated the macro ratios on your binge day (a mark of a truly anal-retentive personality)! 



> Apple custard donuts were decidedly a feature. as was walnut cake.
> man those donuts were good. crispy on the outside, fluffy and juicy within. Definitely worth the calories.


God damn it. You have gone and done it haven't you - Now I want apple custard donuts!!! I have never tasted them (hell, I have never even seen apple custard donuts) but I want some!! 

Argggg... That and chocolate milk! 



.... And caramel Cheesecake...


----------



## carbchick (Sep 5, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I love it how you still calculated the macro ratios on your binge day (a mark of a truly anal-retentive personality)!



yeah, see, if I've got a handle on the macros, I at least know WHY the adipose appears, and just, well, naming and shaming it is something I need to do   puts it in perspective. Even crap food is just P,F'nC. Hell I couldn't BEAR not knowing what I ate. That would drive me crazy.  



> God damn it. You have gone and done it haven't you - Now I want apple custard donuts!!! I have never tasted them (hell, I have never even seen apple custard donuts) but I want some!!



and I've gotta say it ... again ... they really were Something Worth The Cals. $2 each (or 5 for $10, bargain  )
and i'm in no danger of saying 'never again', not with those babies.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 5, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Agreed. You know what I'm loving just now? Heavy triples   FUN, rilly rilly good fun!



Mike Mentzer lives + is inhabiting your body.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 5, 2004)

Sunday
lifting: off
Schmardio: ran to gym, then 35 mins elliptical. some abs (hanging leg raises: ouch, really must try to do abs more regularly), then 15 mins powerwalk on treadmill. 

didn't run home. Started out running, but then the storm broke. oh boy did it ever. First rain, sheets of it, that soaked me to the skin in seconds. Still running, but then came the hail, size of pennies, and as hard. pouring out of the sky it was, and me with no hat, those little suckers dam' well HURT!   by this time I didn't care what I looked like I just wanted to get home, so I balanced gym towel on head as some kind of protection. running impossible as the street and pavements were rivers of HAIL. to my left, blue sky. to my right, aaah a rainbow. sydneysiders came out onto their porches to take it all in. This in a city that never sees snow. They couldn't have been more surprised if it had rained frogs. What was really freaky was the way the temperature dropped when the hail was on the ground. I could suddenly see my breath.
and by the time I got home, squelching and utterly drenched, the sun was out, rain and hail stopped, and birds were singing.    

Food: 190P 85F 17C
oh boy I got some Rather Special bloat today. Michelin Girl.   Hope it all goes away as fast.   
Too much P not enough F. too many cals, actually. Ah well. no apple custard donuts in there, so that's better than yesterday. Or worse. 

ah well a new week beginneth tomorrow. time to    and   self into submission.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 5, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Food: 190P 85F 17C...
> Too much P not enough F. too many cals, actually....


*cough* 1593 *cough*
too many cals?? 

Looks fine Carbchick.


----------



## dalila (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Carbchick, your posts are soooo entertaining to read! 
So you bloat when you eat too much P and not enough F? Weird! With me it's always if I eat too much C... Have a great week ahead!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 5, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> So you bloat when you eat too much P and not enough F? Weird!



I think the bloat was due to Carbchicks "Saturday of Apple Donuts"... To quote:



> Food:
> carbupbingerefeedcheatcallitwhatyouwillIateafuckof alot:
> 148P 148F 298C
> some of it was clean. a lot of it wasn't. Apple custard doughnuts were decidedly a feature. as was walnut cake.
> man those doughnuts were good. crispy on the outside, fluffy and juicy within. Definitely worth the calories.


----------



## dalila (Sep 5, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think the bloat was due to Carbchicks "Saturday of Apple Donuts"...



Oooooooo !!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 6, 2004)

yep it was the donuts done turned me michelin. thanks Emma for clarifying that ... and hi Dalila   welcome to my world


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2004)

Im a similar version of a balloon today too!! He he we can be twins!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 6, 2004)

Monday
lifting - Back
Deadlifts dropsets 132lbx8/102lbx12; 143x8/102x12; 154x8/102x10; 154x8/102x9; 154x8/102x10;154x8/102x10
lat pulldown superset T-bar row 8 sets 10-12 rep for lat pull, various grips standing/seated weights from 60lb to 110lb 8-10 rep for T-bars, various grips 20/40lb
2 sets negative pullups x4 x3 
DB row 25lbx10, x10; 20x15
Dead2row 48lbx10, 58lb x12, x10
Suitcase deads 40lbx12, x12

Schmardio - nada
I intended to pyramid the weight up and down with the deadlifts but decided it would be less Wussy NOT to decrease the weight so stuck it out with the 154. Felt quite the warrior as I completed the final set. Gordon Bennett, it's a good job the gym is empty at 8.30am for my lusty bellowing was, well, lusty. 
My gym has a 'no grunting or aggressive noises' policy which IMO is pretty   Means that technically I could be banned for overreaching myself on squats and deadlifts.  

Food: 160P 103F 11C too much dam protein. again   

Feck my ass is HYOOGE. it's reaching Serena proportions. Funny thing though i don't feel all that fat although Obviously I Am, compared to how I used to look. it's weird how the fat hangs different when you train compared to if you didn't. Well, if you close the curtains, squint at it from a certain angle, and are on happy pills it does  :bounce: 
And I got on the scale too. Brave, or what?? 57kg. so I am up 2.5, mebbe 3kg from my 'usual' weight. But looky there! I've gone past the '120lb time to cut' stage. oh yessirree, have I ever.  
ack well it's only a few kg. I'll stick it out, for now. See if I can get some kind of maintenance here-ish. And I'm kind of getting used to the blubber, cellulite disappears underneath it   I think I'm starting to suffer from reverse body dysmorphia: thinking I'm leaner than I am   and of course all the Thinnies I see are 'sticks', 'ridiculous', 'would blow over in strong breeze', 'miserable and starved'. 
God, I need help: therapy for passive aggression.

on the menu today, a classic combo: eggplant gratin; chicken casserole; tarte au citron.

Woke up in the night DYING of thirst. drank almost 1.25L in one go. very odd. maybe I've been hitting the OurMate a bit too hard.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 7, 2004)

Tuesday
no lifting
schmard: ran to gym and back. 35 mins elliptical. 20 mins treadmill random hills @9.5km/h.

Food:
158P 127F 15C woot! now THAT's a lot of calories.   merits a double oinker

fabulous lesson today : we made sandwiches. Just sandwiches. Every kind of sandwich: pinwheel, ribbon, open, Club, cocktail, bagel, bruschetta ... oh yeah and cucumber. No one liked the cucumber   my national sarnie. bastards.


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

Yum....sandwiches....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

Mmmmm...........I love cucumber sandwiches.  When I was little my Grampa and I would eat sandwiches with cucumber, lots of mayo, parmesean cheese and pepper.  Man, just the thought of that sounds so good   I use to love those sandwiches, probably because I love mayo.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi they sound like a fancy and yummy variation. the one we made were just butter, cucumber, salt. the cuke must be sliced paper thin, obviously. marinating the slices in wine vinegar for 30 mins is a nice touch, but optional.

Wednesday
lifting: arms (bit of chest)
DB curl superset o'head tri press - went up and down the rack for the first set, got a nice burn. Then 15lb/12.5 drops for the db curls, 20lb for the o'head presses. 4 sets. 10-12 rep.
close grip DB press superset hammers: 20lbs for the presses, 12.5   rubbish for the hammers. 5 sets of 10-12
cable preachers. 15 something, KG probably   - 3 plates anyway. x10, x10, x9, x11 (superhuman effort)
dips superset DB flye/DB press combo - i.e. one flye and one press, that's a rep. KILLERS, these   10/8; 10/8;/8/7 

schmard: 24 mins elliptical. Ran to gym, walked back, my little legs were tired   

food: huge calories my god I've got to cut back - this is crazy: 198P 126F 16C 

pretty cool menu at college today: pan fried king prawns in herb butter, artichokes in aligrette sauce, lamb noisettes w. pesto and wilted spinach, poached pears in orange syrup. Artichokes are the devil to prepare. tricky little suckers.  
and oh deary we got the menu for the dreaded practical exam, which is next week. All stuff we've cooked before but not in this combination so the trick is -- to work out what you have to do and when and get the organisation and planning down so that you hit the service times. you have to hit the service times.  
and your food has to be edible. plates spotless, and hot.
mussels in cream and saffron sauce; chicken basque with pilau rice; lemon tart 
it is dreadful b/c for all the theory and ongoing assessment and so on and so forth, if you don't pass the practical, you fail.   everything.   IOW it all hangs on that 4 hours. the joys. 
i'm sweating already.  
there's gonna be a lot of chicken, mussels, sweet pastry, and lemon tart around this house over the weekend.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 9, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> pretty cool menu at college today: pan fried king prawns in herb butter, artichokes in aligrette sauce, lamb noisettes w. pesto and wilted spinach, poached pears in orange syrup. Artichokes are the devil to prepare. tricky little suckers.


 prawns, poached pears, artichokes... yummy!! How do you not eat any of this??!! I could stay away from things like the meat dishes or the really creamy/fatty stuff, but I would have serious control issues being around seafood, vegetable dishes and cakes/pies or sweet tarts all day! 

Good luck with preperation for your prac exam! Mmmm... lemon tart.... **drool**... I am sure you will ace it!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 9, 2004)

Emma, I can't imagine what you mean ... stay away from it? I eat it all    

Really, by the time I've cooked it I couldn't be less interested in it. Have you ever cooked an elaborate dinner party and then been unable to eat the food? b/c that's how it is. After college I want nothing more and nothing other than steamed broc. and c.chz.   

Makes me popular too - the other studes take turns to take my stuff home   

Thanks for wishing me luck! For the first exam, I practised, was confident, and then totally panicked when the exam started ... I don't THINK that will happen again, but ... it's just nerve-wracking, you know? 

Just had my first exam nightmare: the Exam Chef asked me to dismember a chicken again when I'd already done it, and put the bones to roast! The oven wouldn't light, then the whole thing was in flames!! I couldn't find a frying pan!!! AAAARGH! Gerroutofmyhead youhorriblething!!!!!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 9, 2004)

Thursday 
lifting: shoulders/traps 
Arnies  11lbx22; 15x15; 17.5x12,12,12,12,12,12,12; 20x6/17.5x6
superset pullovers 25lbx12, 28x10,10,10,10,10,10,9, 25x10,11
DB shrug 40lbx10, 45x10, 50x9, 55x8, 50x8, 55x8
farmer's walk w.55lb 2 sets of 20 paces   
4x trisets: DB lateral/rear/front raise 12lbx10-12 rep
NG upright row 25x15, 35x7+3

schmard: ran to gym and back; 24min elliptical. lordy lordy my legs were telling me I've done a lot of cardio this week. 
huzzah, there was another woman in the weights area! we exchanged sistahly grins.   
my foot and knees feel a lot better & I think I can resume Park Cardio next week, which makes me heppy. this weather is too good to miss.  

food: 154P 62F 14C a lighter day thank goodness. I needed that.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 11, 2004)

Friday 
no training
food: 220P 62F 12C
all clean. No fuckups today!! huzzaaaaaah.

felt like a total fatarse, wibble-wobble: Wear it, girlfriend, Own it!!  
one of the teachers at college said, 'have you lost weight?' I replied, 'have you had your eyes tested recently?' which was totally the wrong response - Rats!   -  should have been, 'gosh no, I hope not!'   

Saturday
lifting: legs
smith machine squats warm up 44lbx10, 66x10 * 
bb back squat 90lb x50, 80lb x20, 70lb x30
front squat 44lb x10, 55lbx10 ** 
plie squat 88lb x30, 99x20, 110x10, 110x10, 99x20, 88x30
leg press 220x10, 230x10, 245x10, 260x10, 270x10, 280x10
superset with DB lunges. 20lb x8,8,8,8,8,8
leg ext superset ceg curl x15/20 x15/20 x15/20

*thought I'd try these out. Felt dreadful, all constricting: how do people do these? need a lesson or 2 I think.
** yup these are still tricky little suckers, but I think that's heaviest yet. I like em and will persevere. 

Ran to gym; walked back - legs pooped.
had to unrack 40kg plates before I could start squatting - again. Muthafuckinignorantmen. Hate em: hate em all. I diddly-squat on their penile-sized egos.   

food: loadsofit, let's see... 274P 71F 22C, and no dirt.

more pre-exam nightmares: I lost my uniform and wasn't allowed to do the exam at all; then I got into the exam and found the menu had changed in really sneaky ways, nullifying most of my planning and practice. thank goodness only 2 more nights before the exam.   
did my exam plan yesterday but worked myself up into such a panic that I had to stop and go squatting. o no this will never do. Am resisting the urge to practise everything. stopit, stopit   this is crazy. I will be fine, I will - and I can do it. this is just silly mindgames. Once i'm in there I'll be fine. I'm not looking to cover myself in glory. I just want to pass. and then I can go on vacation.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 12, 2004)

Sunday
no lifting; went for a park run    yay I got outta the gym: knees and ankles felt fine. Forgot my watch so don't know exact time: guess it was just under an hour including toilet stop. It was splendiferous. I felt I could have gone on for ever, god I love running.   I love getting that feeling from running. and to be outside running is the best: people with their dogs, kids flying kites ... 

food: 204P 64F 19C. clean.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

I love running too, i just have bad knees. Now I am enjoying sprints even more. (not that its any better on my knees) I cant even explain what its does to my heart rate, I thought running left me out of breath!

Hows the super ultra low carb going??? Any results youd like to share? Will you be doing regular carb ups or refeeds? How are your energy levels?


----------



## carbchick (Sep 12, 2004)

hmmm results of low carb: as long as I'm keeping cals high, energy isn't a problem. I'm probably eating so much protein that it's converting to glycogen -  isn't that what happens, not sure of the biology here...    i.e. i'd be as well off eating carbs as in fact, I'm not 'depleting' at all   

well refeeds I DON'T need - not with the calories i'm packing away!   of course it's debateable whether I can build muscle on low carb b/c I don't get any of that anabolic insulin spike PWO. but Twin Peak bulked on Atkins and he and I are cavepeople relatives, so ...   

now the $6million question for me is: were I to take in this many calories but on a more conventional 40/40/20 split, would I be gaining more weight (muscle/strength?). impossible to know for sure as I've never done it but my gut feeling is ... yes, in spades.   
I do store fat quicker than your average hippo, and my experience of a moderate carb diet at admittedly lower cal intake was that it was pretty lethal for fat retention - AND I was more prone to need to overeat the little suckers.

I don't know Jill: there's no great plan here! I'm guess I'm trying to eat more cals and get some cardio fitness too, and this is the way that feels most comfortable for me - I like this style of eating.  So far (3 weeks) I've gained 2-3 kg I reckon, and I'm not that bothered about it: wahaaay ! -- THAT is progress.     
I'll see what happens with the weight and the lifts, next couple of weeks, and can make some adjustments. There are so many variables to tweak ... it's all a learning process ... you've just gotta enjoy the ride


----------



## carbchick (Sep 13, 2004)

Monday 
well, shite: I'm sick  . Overslept and missed the gym. Most people when they oversleep it's like 10 or 20 mins. I overslept by 3.5 hours. And not at all refreshed, feel like a piece of crap, shivery, then the coughing begins! huzzah. And in this week of all weeks, exam week, couldn't be better! and as for the gym -- forget it.  

On the bright side  , I don't feel up to being the slightest bit nervous. I just want to get the sodding thing over, then I can sleep.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

> I'm probably eating so much protein that it's converting to glycogen - isn't that what happens, not sure of the biology here...  i.e. i'd be as well off eating carbs as in fact, I'm not 'depleting' at all


Gluconeogenesis - the process of your liver turning excess protein into glucosose especially in the abscense of carbs 



> were I to take in this many calories but on a more conventional 40/40/20 split, would I be gaining more weight (muscle/strength?).


I would believe so.  Trying to put on muscle with a low carb diet is nearly impossible.  Trust me on that one, I tried it for a year before I finally gave up 

I'm sorry to hear that you are not feeling well.   Get well soon and good luck with exams.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Gluconeogenesis - the process of your liver turning excess protein into glucosose especially in the abscense of carbs


thanks jodi yes that's the one.   



> I would believe so.  Trying to put on muscle with a low carb diet is nearly impossible.  Trust me on that one, I tried it for a year before I finally gave up



yeah but remember i'm the exception that proves the rule   I shall change it up I just need to prove it for myself. you know?  



> I'm sorry to hear that you are not feeling well.   Get well soon and good luck with exams.



Thanks! I do feel better tonight  -- especially now I know I PASSED!       
I think the whole thing was stress-induced. I'll be back in the gym tomorrow, I'm sure of it  
I'm absolutely exhausted, quite done in. ahh I can sleep tonight ...


----------



## carbchick (Sep 15, 2004)

hmm been a strange week. Life's little stresses put me off track with diet and training. Ate crap, missed workouts. amazingly, didn't have a ciggie. didn't feel the need either   I wish I could have held the rest together but ... I couldn't. I'm not perfect WAAAAAHH!  

anyway now I've safely passed those bloody exams, I'm back on song with training and diet ... however, I do feel it's time for a change of scene and some fresh faces so I think a short vacation is in order. Get out of sydney, hook up with some old mates, and maybe even take some time off the gym altogether    haven't done that since April. 

So I can come back, and start the next term fresh, on all fronts.

Wednesday
Got back in the gym! huzzah. decided to condense back, bis, tris into one workout, and do some cardio, but didn't have a helluva lot of time, so:
Deadlift: 132lb x8, 154x6, 176x3, 176x3, 154x8, 132x8
lat pulldown dropsets 88,77,66,55lbs for 12,12,10,8 reps
Tbars 44lbx10, 10, 10, 10, 9 
BB curl (wt minus bar) 17x8, 22x5,5,3, 17x7
db hammers 15lb x8, 20x5, 3, negatives x5, 15x6
close grip db bench 20x12, 25x8,8,7,8
negative dips - some.

24 mins on elliptical; ran to gym and back - 2 miles.

and - 176lb deadlift IS MINE!!!! ok so it was just the 3 reps and the 3 reps, but the bugger came up and that's what counts innit. A milestone. I'm sure I cd have done more reps but my palms were so sweaty I was afeard I'd drop the thing. God it felt good though. to get that weight up. There's no finer feeling. Me love love love deadlifts. And 200lb WILL be mine, before I'm much older. 

food: ah gawd not good not good at all hmm let's see 257P   45F 8C
however better than it has been, at least it was clean.   what a nuisance food is. Wish I could just not bother with it at all. Bloody synapses, faulty that's what mine are. it's all so simple on paper isn't it. and yet. I just can't fancy anything to eat, then eat the stupidest things that I don't even WANT let alone NEED, for chrissake.   ugh. I need a new head, I do really. 

yes. it is time for a break.   Bibbulmun Track looks good to me: all 963km of it.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice deadlifts 

Also, I'm happy to hear you didn't cave in to the nicotine especially during exams  

Have fun on vacation


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Carbchick!! 

Glad to see you are feeling better. 

Congratulations for passing all your exams!!  Woo hoo!!! Double congratulations so for doing it without caving in and having a ciggie (those things will kill you  )!

Don't stress about the little 'lapse' in diet and training - when 'other life' stuff pops up you sometimes need to relax these aspects of your world just so you can cope with the stress without crumbling into a blubbering wreck! 

Good to see you back to it now though!!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Jodi, Emma! Thanks, ladies for your support!    

Thursday 
lifting: Legs, shoulders
Back squat ATG (w.u. 40lbx10) 90lbx10, 110x8, 110x8, 100x10, 90x20, 110x10, 100x15, 90x20
one-arm DB press 20lbx8, 25x 6,6 and negatives esp for weak and pussy left arm   
Push press 38lbx3,3,3
front squat to shoulder press 49lbx5,8,5.5  
leg press 270lbx9,8,7,6,6,5,4
front squat 36x8, 41x6 (oops, tricky), 35x10,12
leg curl superset leg extension x10/10, 10/9, 10/9

schmard: ran to gym and back; 24 mins elliptical 

ah, great workout: good'n'sweaty. went a bit maniacal under the squat bar, loading and deloading feverishly. had to jump a little bit under the front squat/press to get that weight past the sticking point to overhead. but, it went up each time -- eventually, lopsidedly, and with a bit of bawling encouragement.   

I do like those front squats: they're not coming easy though. how does anyone bend their wrists back like you're supposed to? I'll keep trying with that. as the weight gets heavier I imagine it will become necessary to master the grip. 

wish I could go heavier with the back squats. these were good and deep, and the leg strength is there, but form is off. I know I'm bending forward on the ascent, I can feel it in my back. I've tried different positions for the bar, at top and bottom of traps -doesn't seem to make much difference. maybe I'll try some box squatting, see if I can right my form. or collar a PT. 

Food: 229P 66F 52C 
time to change it up a little: lower fat and a smidgen more carbs, I think: clean ones, naturally.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 18, 2004)

Friday
rest day food 176P 39F 19C so much for getting the carbs up   

Saturday

lifting: Shoulders/Legs/Snatch practice

warm up: 2 sets walking lunge ss hang cleans w.27lb bb
Push press 38lb x8,8,8,8,8
superset front raise 20lb bb x8,8,8,8,8
front squat 36lb x12, 42lb x 12,13
front squat to overhead press 52lb x3,3,3 but only just   
snatch practice: various with dbs 15 and 20 , with 25lb bar, with bb30lb ha ha crapola, did it all wrong, kept arm too straight. felt yowzer but couldn't knock off laughing, watching self trying to do it. and back I go to consult pictures AGAIN ...   
leg curl superset machine military 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
DB squat to shoulder press palms parallel 20lbx8, 6+2, 6+2
Pistols practice: hilarious, I have NO BALANCE AT ALL. couldn't get more than half way down, even that was a quad-killer. try try try again!   

Schmard: ran 2 gym and back; 30 mins elliptical

what a great workout, man those explosive lifts really get your heart pumping. I was dripping wet. fabulous. wish I could get some coaching on the OLY lifts. it's all in the technique. and yes I know they do nothing for hypertrophy but they sure give a great buzz. :bounce: 

Food: 262P 38F 27C


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 19, 2004)

Your workouts are sounding great at the moment! 



> .... and yes I know they do nothing for hypertrophy but they sure give a great buzz. :bounce:


Mehh... As long as you are having fun!! 


And I am just curious:


			
				carbchick said:
			
		

> Friday: food 176P 39F 19C
> 
> Saturdday: Food 262P 38F 27C



How the hell are you getting these totals? They are nothing but protein - are you living off tins of tuna and plain chicken breasts??!!

Anyway... You know better!  A girl can not live off protein alone...


----------



## carbchick (Sep 19, 2004)

hey Emma! 
yeah I am having fun in the gym at the moment! trying out new things.   

I know, I know lotta lotta protein. he he, how did you guess -- cott chz., chicken, canned salmon. plain as plain can be + not a great deal else exc. -- oh yeah - iceberg lettuce.   

oy vey, it's not good  : I shall mend my ways forthwith. in fact I have today purchased a fine bag of oats w. the intention of including same in diet this week. I think I'm ready ... I think it is time.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 19, 2004)

Sunday
lifting: no
Schmard: 35 mins elliptical. went hard. Felt good. sweat city.

felt like an immoveable blob today ...  until I went to the gym. got up, went to buy a stock of cott chz, tried and failed to buy veggies other than iceberg lettuce, then went back to bed, slept till 2pm! maybe because I moved house yesterday. you think you don't have much stuff - until it comes to moving it all ...   

anyway I got the cardio in, pushed it on, and felt better for that. It kind of got me out of a stupor. 

food: 218P 40F 22C
Putting carbs back in tomorrow. That's the plan, anyway. mmmm, oaties! it's been a long old time   

and I booked ticket to Perth. Flying on Thursday, huzzah. I'm really looking forward to this break, I need it. HowEVer, I've told my mate who lives there she's on a mission to find a pay-as-you-go gym ... no way can I go a week-to-ten days without getting under the squat bar.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 20, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Putting carbs back in tomorrow. That's the plan, anyway. mmmm, oaties! it's been a long old time


 YAY!! It will be good to see SOMETHING other than protein in your diet!! And, well, you can't go wrong with oats!  Try mixing them with cottage cheese, cinnamon and some diet jam.... Sooooo good...  



> and I booked ticket to Perth. Flying on Thursday, huzzah.


Woo hoo - Holiday!!  Have fun!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 20, 2004)

Monday
blearrgh.   Seriously considered NOT going to the gym today. And in retrospect, NOT would have been the right decision. But like a dork, I went:

lifting - sort of Back  
deads 60lb x12; 121x10; 176x1,1,1,1; 132x5, 5; 121x10, 10
lat p.d superset T-bars 6 sets, various grips/weights on each. went up to 3 plates on the T-bars, that's a first. just shy of failure on all. some static holds on the lat p.ds. They burn bit don't they
chins - 3
suitcase deads superset shrugs. well that was the plan. Did one set with 35lb dbs then decided I'd had enough, I was  , it was shit, and stopped. 

piled onto the elliptical and did 20 mins, God knows why   

explanation for this unwarranted lethargy? all I can think of is reduced nicotine intake. I've gone down to the medium sized patches. they are teeny tiny. I don't want a ciggie at all, but I can feel the difference. 

I felt I was dragging myself thru the rest of the day as well: iced watercress soup, duck a l'orange, creme brulee. luckily an easy menu. my plate of duck got spirited away to another kitchen for a different chef to devour. Never to be seen again. well I suppose that's one kind of feedback ...

food: 152P 57F 72C
OATS!   they were: very much what I expected. 

hmm dunno what to do. Whether to take the rest of the week off. would i feel better, or worse? am I just being a wusser or do I genuinely need to rest?


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

Hows it feel to have oaties again???


----------



## carbchick (Nov 3, 2004)

Blowing the dust off this b/c I need the accountability, again. I got awful fat. I think it was the happy pills. anyway I'm off those now and I'm left with the train crash that is my body. what a mess. 

trying to get used to tickling along the hunger again. it sucks. shooting for about 1500 cals/day. I reckon maintenance in my current whaledom is about 17-1800. well that's the theory. 

weds 3/11
a.m. 45 min elliptical
p.m. circuit, alternating 5 mins elliptical with trisets for upper body. 15 reps/ex. for a total of 35 mins ellliptical-tiem.  final 10 mins sprint intervals.

oh yeah I broke my hand so lifting is a little tricky. it's the right. maybe this is my big chance for my left side to catch up. 

food 200g p 56f 120c over the cal limit b/c of nighttime encounter with fetta cheese dammit.  otherwise it was on the money, oats whey, salad, ACV and salmon. oh yeah and 2 apples. and I thought my fruit-eating days were over.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Carbchick!

Good to see you back! 

That is sucky about your hand!  How did you manage that?? How long will you be out of action for?


----------



## carbchick (Nov 4, 2004)

Emma thanks it's good to be back.
broke hand in the best way possible. out running, early morning, not proprly awake, a tree stump jumped up and hit my toe. I'm now suing Ryde council ...   

see, a.m. cardio is Dangerous!


----------



## Monolith (Nov 4, 2004)

Welcome back!

Too bad about the hand... you seem pretty motivated regardless, though.  And dont be too hard on yourself... you're not the only one who's had a shitty diet lately.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 4, 2004)

hey there Mono, good to see you in here.
I'm always motivated by the appearance of adipose. 

... you? shitty diet? I need to catch up. you are a model dieter, no? 
I"m heading back to the UK shortly (australia doesn't want a clapped out publisher with a dodgy hand and the UK has no choice I"m a feaking' CITIZEN   )

I tell you what, this injury has made me realise how much I depend on free weights to have a Good Time in the Gym. Machines suck, big-time suck. and without dips, pullups, pushups, and o god, this is the worst ...  deadlifts ... what the hell do you do?   

thurs 4/11/04
a.m. circuit/legs:
10 min ellip/bb squat 4 supersets bb lunge x15/ 5 min ell/ legpress 4 supersets inner thigh x15/ 5 min ellip/ leg ext 3 superset leg curl x15/ 10 min ellip sprints. 

p.m. circuit / upper:
10 min ellip/triset pec deck, DB press, pullover x15/ 5min ellip/ triset db row, lat pull,  t-bar / 5 min ellip /triset arnolds, upright row, shrug / 5 min ellip/ triset db curl, tri ex,  hammers / 5 min ellip/ bicycle, crunch, hang leg raise/ 10 min ellip sprints

food: 175p 38f 99c    1445cal


----------



## Monolith (Nov 4, 2004)

Back to the UK!  Whats the deal?  You make it sound like they wont extend your visa...??


----------



## carbchick (Nov 4, 2004)

yup they are totally kicking me out. no study (can't cook with a broken hand) = no visa. so I have to go home until next january when I come back to finish the course -- which has 10 weeks to run! crazy isn't it. but them's the 'rules'. I don't like australia any more.
on the up side, gonna order me some HEAT stack when I hit the UK


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 5, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> yup they are totally kicking me out. no study (can't cook with a broken hand) = no visa. so I have to go home until next january when I come back to finish the course -- which has 10 weeks to run! crazy isn't it. but them's the 'rules'. I don't like australia any more.
> on the up side, gonna order me some HEAT stack when I hit the UK



 You are leaving!! That is not fair!!! 

When do you head back to the UK?


ps: Bring me back some Ben and Jerrys... And some brown basmati rice... And anything else you can get over there that you can not get over here...


----------



## carbchick (Nov 5, 2004)

flying next weds. am already dreading the long-haul flight. in the air for 24 hours. will need FOOD, real FOOD! going to make up a batch of whey and oats to take with me ... they ask you, do you have any special food requests... want to say, well yes: could I have some actual food, not 3 serves of fat'n'sugar ...  

the brown basmati is yours, IF they let me in with it. Customs here is damned scary. Can't we get B+Js here? sorry, that counts as contraband,


----------



## Monolith (Nov 5, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> yup they are totally kicking me out. no study (can't cook with a broken hand) = no visa. so I have to go home until next january when I come back to finish the course -- which has 10 weeks to run! crazy isn't it. but them's the 'rules'. I don't like australia any more.
> on the up side, gonna order me some HEAT stack when I hit the UK



man, that sucks.  why dont you apply for a work visa?  or a travel visa?

when i was in oz i got in on a 4 month work visa.  might be able to hold ya over untill january.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 5, 2004)

you can't apply for them in the country. you have to leave anyway. it's all bollox and I don't understand it at all. nor do I wish to . I am taking my crap attitude elsewhere   

friday 5th november. bonfire night. missed that. ah well.
rest day

food
198p 24f 114c 1490 cals
totally ON THE MONEY. I am completely stoked and back in the saddle. god I hope this lasts. It needs to LAST.

and:- "Hello, Collarbones ...   good to see ya! it's been too too long ..."

Most people do not work out, and most of those that work out do not reach any intensity at all. 
this hateful carcass of mine will be ruled. it WILL BE RULED.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 6, 2004)

saturday 6th november

a.m. 45 min running outside

p.m. 60 min circuit / legs
10 min elliptical sprint intervals
3x superset bb squat/split squat x12
5 min elliptical sprints
3x superset leg press/stepup x12
5 min elliptical sprints
3x superset leg ext/leg curl x12
10 min elliptical sprints

this was a whole can of whup ass; absol. cream-crackered, mate. some clever bugger had left 3 plates on the leg press. hand being sore as hell, decided to leave them there which made getting the 12 reps strugglesome. 

food 
198p 36f 107c 1550 cal
and I'm getting enough water again, at last, ab 5L.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear you lost your Visa. Keep in touch with us when you get back home.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 6, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> p.m. 60 min circuit / legs
> 10 min elliptical sprint intervals
> 3x superset bb squat/split squat x12
> 5 min elliptical sprints
> ...


Wow! That looks like a whole heap of sweating-blood fun!!  Damn I wish I was there to join in! 



> food
> 198p 36f 107c 1550 cal
> and I'm getting enough water again, at last, ab 5L.




Excellent to see those calories in there carbchick (yet such an inappropriate name for the level of carbs  )... Yay for water as well... 


And you are still going to post when you go back overseas arn't you?? :sad:


----------



## carbchick (Nov 7, 2004)

I shall post. though I don't know what the hell my workouts will look like. having at my immediate disposal precisely one 40lb barbell and 2 sets of dbs, one of them pink style. they belong to my father. they really are pink. he does his little overhead triceps extensions with them. 
... his triceps are HYOOGE   

hmm see that's why I chose the name carbchick. it was kind of ironic   

 Ego! I've been reading in your journal too.

Emma that circuit wiped me out. I feel like I'm on a mission at the moment. actually it's not healthy how frenzied I am in the gym. like a machine. It's partly stress relief, and Rage at the way things have turned out. Partly it's knowing that I have No Gym for at least several days, maybe - aaargh - even a week, when I get home. so I might as well arrive at heathrow in a wheelchair and have done    ... 

... whatever. I'm aware of pushing myself beyond my limits here and ...  overtraining? hell yes. but it's only for a couple more days. body is in shock. I'm asking more of it than it can give. but shoot, it'll catch up won't it? 

Sunday november 7th
a.m. 45 mins elliptical, set to 'manic' program   / abs
p.m. 60min circuit - upper body
10 min ellip. sprints
2x supersets pec deck/db press x12, 10
5 min ellip. sprints
2x supersets db row/lat pull x12, 10
5 min ellip sprints
2x supersets arnies/lat raise x12,12
5 min ellip sprints
2x supersets upright row/shrug x12,12
5 min ellip sprints
2x supersets db curl/tri extension x12, 12
10 min ellip sprints
Go home and pass out for an hour. What a wusser.

food:
186p 37f 106c  1501cal


----------



## carbchick (Nov 8, 2004)

monday 9th november

a.m. 45 min elliptical 

p.m. jelly-leg circuit   
10 min ellip sprint
bb squat 3 sets of 8, 3 sets of 5
5 min ellip sprint
3 x superset plie squat w/ step up x30, 12, 12
5 min ellip sprint
3x superset jump squat* w/ leg curl x30, 20, 10
5 min ellip sprint
3 superset front squat w/leg ext x15, 12, 12
10 min ellip sprint

*never done these before with a bb. Really _quite_ a different feeling. and surprisingly tough. maybe not something to be done on a regular basis, but good for a change.  

food:
195p 34f 95c   1470cal
felt kind of chilly today. chilly on the inside, like I couldn't get warm. I remember that feeling quite well from when I was a leaner gal. bit worried does it mean my metabolism, such as it is - pah, is slowing down?


----------



## carbchick (Nov 9, 2004)

tuesday 10th november

a.m. 35 min elliptical, abs + stretches
p.m. upper body circuit
10 min ellip sprint
2xpeck deck superset db press x20,15
5 ellip sprint
2x lat pull superset t-bar x20, x15
5 ellip sprint 
2x db shoulder press superset front fairse x20, x15
5 ellip sprint
2x suitcase deads superset upright row x15, x12
5 ellip sprint
2x inc bi curt superset db french press x12, x12
10 min ellip sprint

sprinted as best I could but my legs were gone, really. 

food
186p 108c 42f 1560 cal
cheat meal: starbucks skinny capp. 

and that is THAT. now for two days complete rest while I travel back. I am ker-nackered.

*nerdy summary of the past 10 days* 
9 two-a-days out of 10 days: 9 cardio workouts. 2 full body circuits. 3 upper body and 4 lower body circuits.

Intensity has been high. very high. it's been good to remind myself of what that means. brutal workouts. finding the place of pain. it's made me realise how lazy I'd become.

no supplements at this time except for java. 

food averaged 1460 cal/day. carbs around 100g/day, protein 180.
no bingeing. no cheats. 

this has been a pretty effective cutting regime for me. thank the lord for that say I: so hey i know what i need to do in the future - eat 1500cal, workout twice per day to the max. simple! what a relief.    dratted genes. 

I'm damned pleased with myself. smug smug smug. I said I'd do this, and I did this, and it wasn't easy ho no - but I did it, I pulled it out from god knows where, inside but it IS there and I must remember next time I think, maaah, why am I so unfit, why am i so FAAAAT? it's up to me and NO ONE else.  I respect myself and like myself when I'm in the zone like these past 10 days. nothing else I do is as important and I MUST prioritize training, hard and brutal training, in the future. for sanity, and because my body likes it, goddamit. Self-talk is the most powerful AND most destructive weapon I have. 
also I didn't drop calories like a prat, or sit around on my ass and eat  750 cal/day worth of diet jello, thinking woe is me. no, I got nasty in the gym instead. No self-pity. just rage.


*plan for the next 2 weeks * 
I'll back off a bit, not on the intensity ho no but on the frequency + train once a day. 
it will be heavy on cardio but until I get a gym sorted I'll be using light weights I can lay my hands on for circuit-style volume stuff. it's a pity that while my right hand is still healing, bodyweight stuff like pushups and dips will be out. but that can't be helped. 

diet will stay clean around 1500 cal. and i'm aiming for maintenance here, hope I don't lose muscle mass. otoh, if I start feel I'm getting fat i'll put in some additional a.m. cardio. I really don't want to drop cals below 1500. 

*through december up to xmas*
keep cutting. aiming for 14 -15% bf by xmas.
I'll do a heavy push/heavy pull /light push / light pull /shoulders split for lifting.
cardio on light push/pull days. HIIT after shoulders. Longer cardio 35-45min, mod/intense on 6th day.
Hopefully I'll have some HEAT to help me out here. 
if bf still isn't where I want it come january, I'll cut hard again using the 2-a-day regime for 10 days.

wow. I feel really grown up, planning like this instead of just bumbling along miserably contemplating my lack of 'progress'. 
what this past 10 days has taught me is that I CAN control my body. I can make it do what I want it to, I just have to find the willpower and dedication to make it happen. 
it's a bit of revelation to tell you the truth. it's always been the kind of thing other people do, not me. 
maybe i just had to let myself get fat in order to prove this to myself. 
some things people can tell you again and again and again but you don't really believe it until you've done it yourself.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 10, 2004)

> and that is THAT. now for two days complete rest while I travel back. I am ker-nackered.


Have a safe journey and enjoy your few days break. You deserve it!!



> I'm damned pleased with myself. smug smug smug. I said I'd do this, and I did this, and it wasn't easy ho no - but I did it, I pulled it out from god knows where, inside but it IS there and I must remember next time I think, maaah, why am I so unfit, why am i so FAAAAT? it's up to me and NO ONE else.  I respect myself and like myself when I'm in the zone like these past 10 days. nothing else I do is as important and I MUST prioritize training, hard and brutal training, in the future. for sanity, and because my body likes it, goddamit. Self-talk is the most powerful AND most destructive weapon I have.
> also I didn't drop calories like a prat, or sit around on my ass and eat  750 cal/day worth of diet jello, thinking woe is me. no, I got nasty in the gym instead. No self-pity. just rage.


 Learning experiences. Much better for you than just thinking about them.



> wow. I feel really grown up, planning like this instead of just bumbling along miserably contemplating my lack of 'progress'.
> what this past 10 days has taught me is that I CAN control my body. I can make it do what I want it to, I just have to find the willpower and dedication to make it happen.



 

Lovely things - these are!


----------



## carbchick (Nov 13, 2004)

Friday 12 November
30 min run outside; 10x100m sprints

food
175p 31f 112c 1520cal

gawd, my body is such a slow learner. it's still catching up from last week's efforts, feeling almost lean.

search for gym began yesterday. the local 'leisure services' gym bit of a joke. one leg press one leg extender one leg curl they all looked like toys. no free weights. there has to be something better. I need to squat goddammit.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 14, 2004)

So how's it feel to be back in the UK?  Must be a little nice, no?

Awesome to hear you got a "second wind" in regards to the motivation and dedication.  I could use some of that about now.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 14, 2004)

mono, the UK is cold. bloody frost on the bloody grass this morning. but it does have its compensations, namely my dog. Who is perfect. 

sat nov 13th
found gym w/ free weighs. had to undergo the obligatory 'induction' with 4 other ladies. we were shown how to operate treadmill, crosstrainer, bike, rower, all the weights machines and then we came to the free weights room, "that's the free weights room. if you know how to use them go ahead, if not you can ask"   (wot, no lessons in squatting, benching and deadlifting?) and of course the 4 ladies tittered and said, 'o no we won't be wanting the free weights'.

... and after induction:
bb squat 4 sets x12, x12, x5, x10 by christ did it EVAH feel good to get that bar on my back and the burn in my butt.
hammer strength bench press 4 sets x12, x10, x8, x6
HS leg press 4 sets x10, 10, 10, 8
leg curl 3 sets x12, 10, 8
cable x-over 3 sets x8, 7, 6

walked around 8.5 miles. gym is a 2 mile tramp also dog demands 4.5 miles daily.
so - no extra cardio

came home and crashed out. I think jet-lag is still having its wicked way w/ me.

food:
approx. only, didn't measure 2 of the meals. but all clean
110c 35F 170p  1450 cal
I was freaking starving for each meal. I know that.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Carbchick! 


			
				carbchick said:
			
		

> sat nov 13th
> found gym w/ free weighs. had to undergo the obligatory 'induction' with 4 other ladies. we were shown how to operate treadmill, crosstrainer, bike, rower, all the weights machines and then we came to the free weights room, "that's the free weights room. if you know how to use them go ahead, if not you can ask"   (wot, no lessons in squatting, benching and deadlifting?) and of course the 4 ladies tittered and said, 'o no we won't be wanting the free weights'.


 Arggg... Why do such females actively choose to perpetuate the pink DB bunny stereotype! You should have turned around at the cardio machines and said 'Oh, no, I won't be wanting those... where are the free weights??!"

Your workout looked good!  You have a puppy??!! YAY!!  What type?



> food:
> approx. only, didn't measure 2 of the meals. but all clean
> 110c 35F 170p  1450 cal
> I was freaking starving for each meal. I know that.


Looks good!


----------



## carbchick (Nov 14, 2004)

hey emma!   the induction was disappointing, I'd been waiting to see what they'd say about the free weights and I wonder if there had been men there whether they would have taken us through the basics ...
ah well it does mean that during the 'women only' times I get the free weights room ENTIRELY TO MYSELF   so I'm not complaining!

My perfect dog is a white bull terrier. Best dogs in the world.

sunday 14th november
circuit
5 min ellip / squat superset leg curl 3x12
5 min ellip / lat pull superset squat to press 3x10
5 min ellip/ pull up superset dip 3x10
5 min ellip / shrug superset suitcase deads 3x12

had to stop there, felt sick. stupid me hadn't eaten beforehand. felt distinctly blah. jetlag has been bad this time.     still, I got some intensity going.
walked dog 4.5 miles.

think I'm going to have to do something about carb intake if I'm doing all this walking. I'm getting energy crashes. 

food
95c 28f 210p 1480cal
see not enough carbs. I'm not happy with these macros. tried red meat for the first time in several months and boy my stomach didn't like that. 

hand is still bothering me. the dips were painful. it's now three weeks and not getting better. time to get it looked at again.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2004)

Got any pics of the pup yet?   I love dogs.

How are you liking that circuit/interval training?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 15, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> ah well it does mean that during the 'women only' times I get the free weights room ENTIRELY TO MYSELF   so I'm not complaining!


YAY!!  Lucky girl!



> My perfect dog is a white bull terrier. Best dogs in the world.


Wonderful doggies these are!! Just make sure you put suncream on it's belly and nose so it does not get skin cancer! 

Although I spose it is not so much a problem over there! 




> had to stop there, felt sick. stupid me hadn't eaten beforehand.


Before weights??!!  You know better missy!!



> think I'm going to have to do something about carb intake if I'm doing all this walking. I'm getting energy crashes.
> 
> food
> 95c 28f 210p 1480cal


Me thinks you are correct - That curcuit training is also basically cardio... so you need A LOT more than this! I would up it to at least 1g per pound and see how you go.... Otherwise you are doing yourself physiological damage.. Also, not nearly enough fats either. Increase these while you are at it.. 

Don't make me get cranky!


----------



## carbchick (Nov 24, 2004)

tues 24 november 
bb squat 6 sets x20,15,12,10,12,15
db lunge 6 sets x12,12,10,10, 12,12
leg curl 4 sets x12,12,10,11
leg extension 4 sets x12,12,11,11
leg press 4 sets x10,10,10,10
deadlift 6 sets x12,12,12,12,12,12
35 min treadmill

Fell foul of delightful english weather. week off gym thanks to horrible cold. bleargh. offline, no gym, broken hand ... if it weren't for HEAT and bull terrier lurve I'd have topped myself.   

food: 189P 102C 35F 
I am totally in the zone with the diet. no desire to cheat whatsoever. I love it when this happens, brain flips into strict mode. 
of course HEAT helps. did I mention how utterly fantastic this product is? 
is fantastic. Sunshine in a bottle.
lost strength.   lost weight, lost muscle ...  ah well screw it. It'll come back won't it. Deadlifts!! today I did some for the first time in over a month. half my usual weight, but by god they felt good. just to be in the gym felt indescribably good.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 25, 2004)

weds 25 november
lat pull down 6 sets x12,12,10,10,12
dips 4 sets x10,8,10,10
pull up 4 sets assist x10, 10, 8, 8
bb bi curl 4 sets x15, 12, 10, 10
lateral raise 4 sets x8,8,8,8
upright row 6 sets x12, 12, 10, 10, 12, 12
SLDL 5 sets x15, 12, 8,8, 10

15 mins HIIT x-trainer
6 miles dog walking

110c 205p 30f 1526cal 
... that's so far, but am bloody ravenous. I need more food! am gonna cook me some rice.

ack ack have lost so much strength and muscle.


----------



## kim (Nov 25, 2004)

You have set some great workout Carbchick and what a great feeling too when the desired of cheating is not there as well.  You are doing a great job.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 28, 2004)

Sunday 28 November
bah. had to take 2 days' rest, hand flared up. WHEN will this thing ever be back to normal? so, just the dogwalking then   
finally cracked today, HAD to work out

bench dips 2 sets, abandoned, could feel it stressing my wrist.
bench press superset close grip db press 5 sets x20/10 x12/10 x10/11 x8/11 x10/10
cable pulley row ss db overhead press 5 sets x15/6 x12/6 x10/6 x10/5 x10/3 alas what a falling off was there
plie squat superset walking lunge 5 sets x12,12,12,12,12
bb military press  x1, 1, 1 clean and press, angry why wont the bugger go up? 1 set x5


piddly crapola weights o o I am a weakling and i'm injured and i can't stand it and boo hoo hoo.
cardio 20 mins elliptical 

vile november day. not a ray of sunshine to be had no sir. made xmas puds and could have scoffed them too. ravenously hungry all day, hyooge calorie intake
180C 204P 42F
and I could still scoff more. now i'm leaner I'm eating more, wtf is up with that?
oink oink

went to Advent service in an actual church this evening.    to hear my 11 year old second cousin do his choir solo.he sang it just beautifully. got nerves of steel, that lad.  brought tears to my sentimental old eyes. and I cannot even claim I was carb-starved. just soppy and emotional.

and yes, kim, STILL no cheats. loadsa food, though. ah god yes. wish my lifting justified it.
I bloody luv lifting. this evening, got that muscle tiredness that tells me I lifted today and it's such a great feeling like a lassitude that creeps over me. and on the days I don't lift I'm cranky and restless as hell.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 29, 2004)

monday 29 november

deadlifts 8 sets x12, 12, 10, 10, 5, 5, 8, 8, 
bb shrugs 4 sets x10, 10, 8, 8
rear raise ss hammer lat p.d. 4 sets x10/10, 10/10, 10/8,/10/8
cable bi curl 4 sets x12, 10, 8, 8
machine shoulder press 4 sets x10, 8, 8, 8

no cardio. 'women only' = the weights room is empty but all the machines are taken   
4 miles dogwalk

Switching to push/pull split now. glad to get those deadlifts out. struggled but got 70kg up, huzzah. of course I was getting sets of 12 with those 6 weeks ago ... how the hell do real athletes cope with real injuries? I mean getting back to fitness. am totally in awe of their dedication. 
the deadlifts made mincemeat of my soft-as-a-baby's-bum palms. Where once there were callouses, now there is chewed skin. naiiice. 

food
182p 122c 42f 1594cal


----------



## Monolith (Nov 29, 2004)

dont you just love that "chewed skin" feeling?  its good to scare people with when you meet them... tell them "oh, sorry about that, its just my leprosy  "


----------



## carbchick (Dec 4, 2004)

well bugger me sideways I have a workout to post. another 4 days lost to the English climate playing havoc with my immune system. My constitution is simply unsuited to this rank cold shitey godforsaken country. hmm mmm yessir I luve my motherland.

bb squat 8 sets x6,6,6,6,6,6,6,6
split squat 8 sets x6,6,6,6,6,6,6,6
leg extension 8 sets x6,6,6,6,6,6,5,5
arnies 6 sets x6,6,6,5,5,5
lateral raise 6 sets x8,8,8,8,6,8
rotator thingies 5 sets x10,10,12,12,12

cardio 4 mile walk

food: 
no. do you ever have days when you just can't be arsed? this is one of those.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 4, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> well bugger me sideways I have a workout to post. another 4 days lost to the English climate playing havoc with my immune system. My constitution is simply unsuited to this rank cold shitey godforsaken country. hmm mmm yessir I luve my motherland.


LOL - I'd rather be there than in the 42 degree heat we are having over here at the moment!! ARGGG!!! 

I'm melting.... MELLLTTTIINNGGG!!!



> bb squat 8 sets x6,6,6,6,6,6,6,6
> split squat 8 sets x6,6,6,6,6,6,6,6
> leg extension 8 sets x6,6,6,6,6,6,5,5
> arnies 6 sets x6,6,6,5,5,5
> ...


Woo hoo - Killer workout there... 

How long did that take you!!??

LOL - I see you are being sucked into the rotator cuff sink-hole as well...
RUN!! RUN FOR YOUR LIFE - You will never escape!! NEVER!!! 

No - t'is good to see! Rotator cuff injury is sucky and it is better to prevent it than try to fix it.




> food:
> no. do you ever have days when you just can't be arsed? this is one of those.


 Can't be arsed with food!! With my leptin deficiency!!?? Never!!


----------



## carbchick (Dec 5, 2004)

hey emma, that took me just under an hour. my arse is on fire today. but I toddled off to the gym and I wish it wasn't quite so far and that the shortest way wasn't through cold english mud. but it is and it is, so...
5th december
deadlift 7 sets x6,6,6,6,6,6,6
fuck I didn't know how much noise I was making until they cut the music halfway through the 4th set. the shame.
pullups 6 sets x6,6,5,5,4.5,5
upright row 6 sets x6,6,6,6,6,6
bi cable curl 5 sets x8,7,7,6,5
shrugs 4 sets x6,6,6,5 my grip strength is crap
abs 6 sets of various crunches raises and stuff
20 min ellip intervals, 4 mile walk

my cousin is at least 18 stone and has purchased a set of exercise bands from waitrose. hmmm I think she wants to lose some weight. I got to thinking though that every time she sits down and stands up she's effectively squatting about 120lbs. she must have some good muscle mass somewhere under there. I bet she could curl what I do for militaries - and then some. of course she doesn't eat a thing, and hates chocolate, sugar, butter and all that shit. 

food
family dinner: roast lamb pots cauli spinach. i made chocolate and almond cake. on carbchick's plate: cottage cheese and sprouts. bloody hell sprouts are lush right now. some thing to be said for winter frosts. there are 7 christmas puddings on the windowsill and 2 of them have my name on them, + not for sharing. 

Emma 42 degrees of heat is too freaking hot. but at least you have air conditioning.


----------



## carbchick (Dec 7, 2004)

monday 7 december
no lifting. no cardio. hobbled round with the dog, 4.5 miles. legs so freaking sore that lowering self to pee was a challenge. I don't like being that sore. It's TOO painful ... moving slowly around like I'm crippled. 

tuesday 8 december
still bloody sore but decided I had to work out. did a circuit, thinking, kill or cure.

5 min elliptical sprints
db chest press superset flye x12
5 min elliptical sprints
plie squat superset walking lunge x20
5 min elliptical sprints
dip superset military press x10
5 min elliptical sprints
close grip db press superset rotators x10
5 min elliptical sprints
pushups superset jump squats x10 
5 min elliptical sprints

had the gym to myself. Isn't christmas great? just me and the trainer behind the desk, who I think wanted to chat, poor bored bugger.
after the 2nd set of sprints he kindly asked if I was OK, maybe thinking he'd need to phone an ambulance or perform mouth-to-mouth resuscitation.
perhaps the problem is that few people work out with any intensity, at least at this gym. 
no, hell, to tell the truth I did want to die during this circuit. 'death, take me now only make it quick and stop this pain.' fuck I could taste my breakfast. THAT is really not nice, and probably way too much information.
BUT it has helped the soreness so   ? 

food was a bit of a low carber today. I dunno I just couldn't fancy the carbs, pure protein was what I wanted: pot-roasted pheasant, and sprouts. so I went with that. and sugar free Red Bull: am I hardcore or What.

found out that my cousin's little boy is being bullied at school b/c his mother is fat. how despicable is that. I'm so glad I don't have to endure the hell of being 11 years old ever again - I just have to endure the hell of another circuit, tomorrow


----------



## carbchick (Dec 8, 2004)

Weds 10 december
another circuit

5 min elliptical sprints
SLDL superset leg curl x10/8
5 min ellip sprints
lat pull superset pec dec x12/10
5 min ellip sprs
alt hammer curls superset pulley row x10/10
5 min ell spr
shrug superset decline crunch x10/15
5 min ell spr
upright row superset lateral raise x15/10
5 min ell spr

gotta love those sprints. Barf Factor 8. had a bit of a strange sensation, like my heart was going to jump out of my chest with super-heavy beating. Felt a little pale and interesting when I got back, then had to turn right round and walk the dog 4 miles. ugh ugh I'd forgotten what it feels like to be carb-starved. Very very Slow.

food: 247p 108c 37f 1753cal
crap. many people say they can't get enough protein. I have the opposite problem.


----------



## carbchick (Dec 11, 2004)

Sat 12 December
weights: push w/o
db walking lunges 8 sets of 10
leg extension 8 sets of 6
plie squat 8 sets of 6
military press 6 sets of 6
b/over rear db raise 6 sets of 10
tricep push down 6 sets of 8
bb bench 5 sets of 6

cardio: 5 mile dog walk; 15 min treadmill moderate pace

food 291c 16f 35p 1505cal


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 11, 2004)

35P, wow what did you eat? Lol, sure is a change from the other day.


----------



## carbchick (Dec 12, 2004)

oats, brown rice and a coupla apples. and no protein as such. was fine and dandy   
felt REALLY good today, must be all the carbs. think I might do another upside-down day again, soon.

Sunday 12 december
kinda pull workout:
cable pulley row 8 sets of 6
lat pull w.g. 8 sets of 6-8 w/ some static holds
w.g. pull up (assist) 4 sets of 8 or thereabouts with my abs doing most of the work it seemed
parallel grip pull up 2 sets of 10!!! rockin'
alt hammer curls 4 sets of much too heavy weight x6ish
reverse curls 2 sets bit lame pink weights
shrugs bb 6 sets of mega-heavy x8. so heavy the shrug was more a grimace than a movement for a couple of sets
6 sets of plate raise x10 superset db flye x12 
upright row 6 sets of 8 
bits of yoga and crap to reverse blood flow. 

cardio 5 min ellip warmup. 4.5 miles dogwalk. 

one of those workouts that crept up on me. felt I'd done nothing particular but o baby a couple of hours later everything hurts, shoulders, back, traps
strange how that happens. sometimes you sweat and bellow and get no DOMS. other times it seems tame but later on, the shakes hit.

food: 219p 20c 46f 1410cal


----------



## carbchick (Dec 15, 2004)

tuesday 14 december
push workout:
bb squat 8 sets x10, 8, 8, 8, 8, 7, 8 and a 21
bb split squat 5 sets of 10 each leg
leg extension 6 sets of 6
arnies 6 sets x4 drop 6, x5 drop 6, x4 drop 6, x3 drop 6, x4 drop 11, x3 drop 6
lateral raise 6 sets x8 drop weight then emphasise top of movement and hold a static at the top each set, ouchie
inc db chest press 5 sets x.5 (too heavy pah) x 8, 9, 9, 10, 8
dip 5 sets 

cardio 4m walk. don't have the heart for proper cardio at the moment. must do some sprints to shake things up a bit. but I'm a wusser. this time of year is not great for me, I get SAD. there WAS  glimmer of sunshine the day before yesterday, remarkable for its rarity. 
somehow I've got to pull my head out of my arse again and get back on track. This has been a holding period and I know I'm just treading water. diet has been extremely so-so. no binging, just the odd cheats here and there that bespeak my lack of focus. I can feel the difference. I'm cranky, bored and dissatisfied.
Change is coming next week when I move house and start a new job. That lifestyle change will make me rethink my routines and force me out of this torpor.


----------



## carbchick (Dec 24, 2004)

been a bit remiss about updating this. ah well that's christmas for ya. cut has gone startlingly well; have shifted the adipose that was depressing the hell out of me. matched best squat and deadlift in the process. diet has been monotonous but hunger easy to manage. It's easy to diet in london. so many distractions ... 
But a plan for the new year is needed. I like being this lean, that's the difficulty. I also want to mass up, obviously. So, a lean bulk it is, then. ha ha ha ha ha.
All I want for christmas is a plan.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Carbchick 

Good to see you posting again! I hope you have a good x-mas and enjoy yourself ok - If I am having the day off so can you! 

Pahhh- And plans are for AFTER x-mas day. Who can stuff themselves stupid while thinking of 'plans'!! The only planning you need to do on this day is how you can maximise the amount of food on your plate and fork!


----------



## carbchick (Dec 25, 2004)

hey Emma   
yeah I read what you ate on christmas day - impressive   
Exercise today consisted of watching 2 pink-weight dumbell videos:  let me see, first we had jane fonda, then elle macpherson - yep, TV was THAT good! I might stir my stumps for a.m. cardio tomorrow. Nay -  scrub that 'may' - I WILL do that thing ...provided I can still fit my bloated, carb-laden self into running shoes.
had a fabulous day but o boy am I ever craving salad salad salad for tomorrow. my liver has hoisted a white flag


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 25, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> hey Emma
> yeah I read what you ate on christmas day - impressive



Painful - yes... impressive - no!! 

Well... Maybe just a little.  I out ate everyone again! My aunties boyfriend was a little shocked. 

Its not my fault!! Damned leptin - KICK IN damn you!!! Why must you be absent and prevent my feelings of satiety!! WHHYYY??? 





> had a fabulous day but o boy am I ever craving salad salad salad for tomorrow. my liver has hoisted a white flag


LOL - you think your organs are doing it tough - Arggg... My poor intestines and stomach have not yet stopped complaining about the amount of saturated fats that got pumped into them yesterday! 

I can not agree more with the notion of a nice salad!! The idea of more cheese and chocolates make me feel like  .


----------



## carbchick (Dec 26, 2004)

sun 26 december
blasted boxing day. does anywhere else in the world observe 'boxing day' except this potty country? 
a.m. cardio: 30 mins run in park. so cold I thought my hands would drop off. Glorious weather though: crisp, clear and bright. be-yoot   
felt disgustingly chipper considering yesterday's dietary transgressions. no sugar hangover, no bloat - yippee! I've escaped! (naaaht   )
'twill all appear in approximately 9.72 days and I'll wake up fat. ah, the wisdom of a diet veteran ...
threw the remains of xmas crap in the bin and ran to the shops to buy cottage cheese, eggs, celerycucumberlettuce
resolved to make today a no carb so ate:
eggs 'n' whey
sardines 'n' whey (yes mixed together, from the 'E-Leigh bodybuilder concoctions' recipe book page 754) and loadsa salad
salmon 'n' salad 
then, ho hum why am i hungry this isn't fair I shouldn't be ...
bugger then better have some
oats 'n' cottage cheese   

huzzah! work tomorrow    and gym is open    o come all ye fatties, as ye have guzzled so shall ye sweat.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 27, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> sun 26 december
> blasted boxing day. does anywhere else in the world observe 'boxing day' except this potty country?


I think so. I just read about it in the paper today. I never exactly knew what it was all about until now. It said that it was celebrated in UK, Australia, Ireland, Canada and New Zealand.


> huzzah! work tomorrow  and gym is open  o come all ye fatties, as ye have guzzled so shall ye sweat.


That parody is great!!


----------



## carbchick (Dec 28, 2004)

hey ego, thanks for dropping by   
well I didn't get to the gym yesterday, reason being it was open only 9am to 4pm and I was at work the whole time   
however ... today I squoze this one in, pushed for time though:
Tue 28 dec
leg press 3x15
leg curl 3x15
b/o bb row 3x15
bb bench 3x15
db shoulder press 3x15
lateral raise 3x15
db bi curl 3x15
CGBP 3x15

and managed to repeat all of that up to bb bench, when i had to superset the whole rest of it quickly before they threw me out.
but my god did I feel better just for having hefted some weight about.

I'm hoping for better things later this week when opening times get back to something like normal. blasted holidays messing everything up .... never mind, the desire is strong. 
diet: mmm cottage cheese and whey


----------



## carbchick (Dec 29, 2004)

weds 29 december
a.m. 30 min elliptical
p.m full body circuit, everything 3x15 rep, x2 circuits
plie squat
leg extension
incline db press
lat pulldown
lateral raise
shoulder db press
bi curl
CGBP

and that all felt marvellous.   I lifted thru the burn and my shoulders are feeling it tonight.
Got very excited when, out of the corner of my eye, I thought I saw a lady shaping up to do front squats. but no - sadly she was doing some kind of pylo/lunge thingummyjig instead.   

food, v high in protein again today, about 200g. I'm having a bit of a block with the carbs at the mo. i think I'm subconsciously trying to payback christmas. It will all rebound horribly if I'm not careful, bah. early new year's resolution: eat some oats. OTOH, cottage cheese rocks.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 29, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Got very excited when, out of the corner of my eye, I thought I saw a lady shaping up to do front squats. but no - sadly she was doing some kind of pylo/lunge thingummyjig instead.


Don't you want to slap these women doing these cheesy exercises Carb Chick? Say it OUT LOUD: GO YE HARD OR GO YE HOME!!!


----------



## carbchick (Dec 30, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Don't you want to slap these women doing these cheesy exercises Carb Chick? Say it OUT LOUD: GO YE HARD OR GO YE HOME!!!



well, no not slap   - I just think they must have their own goals that are different to mine  or maybe they are rehabbing, or whatever. alas, a woman doing squats is a rare sight. and as for a female deadlifter - never.

thurs 30th dec
leg press 2 sets x10, 10
leg extension 2 sets x10, 8
leg curl 2 sets x10, 9
SLDL 2 sets x10, 10
chest press 2 sets x8, 8
incline chest press 1 set x10
lat pull 2 sets x10, 10
cable row 2 sets x10, 8
militaries 2 sets x8, 8
bb curl 3 sets x4   crapola x8, x7
tricep dip weighted x10, 8

cardio 5 min warm up; 10 min post weights, elliptical moderate-hard. interesting in a nerdy kind of way was that after the weights, my heart rate shot up alarmingly quickly when I did the cardio. 

had a fabulous day. my second cousin, who is 11, came to london. his first trip to the big city. we went on the london Eye, then to harvey nicks for lunch (caesar salad with teryaki salmon, walnut bread, and 2 glasses of champagne for me, steak and chips with lemonade for him). then to harrods for krispy kremes. god these are disgusting I had to spit mine out. he ate 4.it was lovely to see london through an 11 year old's eyes. pigeons. the Tube ticket barriers. Hamleys. exciting red london buses where you hop on the back. a man getting thrown out of M&S. 'The Incredibles' in christmas lights down Regents Street. people playing silly instruments in covent garden. 

o man my feet are aching but it was all goodgoodgood.


----------



## carbchick (Dec 31, 2004)

friday 31 december

3 smith squats x8, 8,6
2 Militaries x6,5
3 upright row x10, 8, 7
2 bench press x8, 6
1 incline bench x9
3 bb  b/o row x10, 9, 9
1 lat pulldown rev. grip standing x6
2 front squats x8, 6
2 shrug x10, 9
2 rear delt raise x10, 10
2 db bi curl x10, 9
2 cl grip press x8, 7

new year's resolutions: 
1. eat more eggs (first, buy some eggs. that's the tricky part), b/c eggs are good   
2. increase weights or reps each week. time to get pernickerty about record-keeping again.
3. make a workout plan. carry out aforesaid plan. regularly evaluate plan and adjust.
4. stop being such a self-obsessed miserable bitch (OK that's the same one as last year and every other year before that. never mind, it still holds good as an ideal)

that's it. farewell, 2004 - you sucked.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 31, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> new year's resolutions:
> 1. eat more eggs (first, buy some eggs. that's the tricky part), b/c eggs are good


 Can't argue with that. 





> 2. increase weights or reps each week. time to get pernickerty about record-keeping again.


 YES!! 





> 3. make a workout plan. carry out aforesaid plan. regularly evaluate plan and adjust.


 Double YES! 





> 4. stop being such a self-obsessed miserable bitch (OK that's the same one as last year and every other year before that. never mind, it still holds good as an ideal)


  You??? Naw...gotta be your ugly twin sister. 


> that's it. farewell, 2004 - you sucked.


Here's to a better 2005. Go get 'em C.


----------



## carbchick (Jan 1, 2005)

new year, new plan, new me ...    Starting mon 3rd Jan, this is the plan for the following 4 weeks.

Weights: all full body, 4x week 
2 will be high rep (15-20), 3 sets, 8 exes, done circuit-style.
1 will be mod rep (8-12), 1-3 sets, 24 sets max. include squat OR deadlift, militaries OR bench
1 will be low rep (6-9), 1-3 sets, 24 sets max.  include squat OR deadlift, militaries OR bench

card-schmard: 2x week
1 x longer mod intensity 35-45 min, and 1 x HIIT 15-20 min
abs, grip, pylo, and other general larking around will also be done here.

1 rest day/week

I will log all weights, sets, reps and aim to improve either load or reps each week. When gains stop, I'll swap the exercise for similar e.g. hacks instead of back squats.

Diet: I'll be doing a bit of cycling   
4 days@ 1200 cal; 2@ 1500 cal; 1@ 2000+ cal, shuffling around the usual suspects (whey, oats, cott chz, salmon, br rice, EGGS, steak and oh yeah veggies). Never less than 1g/bw lb for protein. There will be no starvation. There will be no self-loathing.


----------



## carbchick (Jan 4, 2005)

*so far so so-so*

mon 3rd Jan
no hunger : aaargh I knew this would happen bugger it. ah well made this diet day easy.
I did some cardio ... well, it was a class (I have to do all the classes at some point so opted for this one for starters) called BLT that's bacon lettuce and tomato (joke ha ha not). it involved a lot of stepping around, you go right, carbchick goes left etc. knee highs, lunges with arms, and millions of bodyweight squats. worked up quite a sweat, not bad anyway for 60 mins worth. but god do I hate classes. I'm just kind of out of sync all the time and when I finally catch up, they've moved on to something else. 

Self-loathing: none today! 

food: forced down 5 ews, 1 whey, 1 sardines, 300g cott chz, lotta salad, coupla cappuccinos ... that racked up to 13.5f 61.5c 98p according to my minutely accurate calculations.


Tue 4th jan
woke up hungry - huzzah!

weights/ mod rep 
3 squat (x8 w.u.) 60x8, 65x8,8
2 leg curl 32.5x8, 35x6
2 leg ext 40x8, 40x9
4 SLDL 30x8, 40x12, 50x10, x8 (started too light silly ass)
1 inc. bench 20x9
2 flat bench 25x8, 22.5x7
2 cable row 25x8, 8
1 lat pull sh. width 30x12
2 lat raise 5x8, 5x4 drop 4x6
2 tri p/down cable str. bar 15x8, x9
2 db bi curl 6x9, x6 
2 db sh. raise 7x10, arniesx9

card: 5 min w.u. elliptical ('50' cal, woopy doo)

yeah well got to start somewhere, puny weights but there we are, the absolute zero has been set.

a lovely trainer got interested in my squat strength. seemed to think 65kg was a lot - ha! he HAS led a sheltered life. He gave me some encouragement at the bottom which I needed for sure, leg tremblers as these were. he then showed me an alternative squat style using the smith, putting your feet way forwards and just sitting right down. tried it with bar only, and felt as though it would be a toughie with any kind of weight so will incorporate in future. 

my bloody hand, broken at least 2 months ago, has started to give jip again. I reckon it was the pushups in the class yesterday, bah and shite.

food: on point - 137p 94c 18f 300g cott chz, 1 can salmon, 2 whey, 100g oats, greenery, 1 cappuccino. 

puny weights make me feel strong as strong. Self-loathing still being absent, tried on a pair of unaffordable pants but they were too big. now that's always good for the ego, and my bank balance benefits also.

Woo, I enjoyed today so much I think I'll get stuck into some low reps tomorrow.


----------



## carbchick (Jan 5, 2005)

wed 5th jan

hunger bit today, she bit hard ... I was up at 2am scoffing oats, whey and cott chz. 'twas but the shape of things to come I have been chasing hunger all day, the bitch.

another sunny day in the gym:
3 DL (40kgx8 w.u) 80kgx4, 85kg x1(F)x1(F)x1(F) time for a shocking confession: I have never failed on deadlifts before. And I DON'T LIKE IT  ; 80kgx4
2 militaries 20kgx6 23kgx3/20kgx3
2 bench db 12x9,x8
3 b/o bb row 40x8,8,8
1inc bench machine thingy 25x9
1 lat pull 35x8
2 front squat 50x1(F) 43x8, 45x8 -crapola
3 upright row 15x10 20x3,x3 but shallow reps, rubbish really
2 rear lateral 4x8, 5x8
2 shrug db 20x8, 20x3 (damned callouses wrecking grip. gotta slice those buggers orf)
2 bb curl 15x4 15x3.5 yeah I suck big time at these
2 cgbp db 8x12 (too easy oops) 12x7

card: 5 mins w/u on elliptical. 
Ah, words Cannot Express the Joy I'm getting at the gym right now. I just lurve it to pieces.   

food: well it simply wasn't enough today, 165p 151c 33f,and hot damn I'm hungery. Was going to do a diet day tomorrow but stuff that, I'll have me some carbs and cals, thanks.

popped into harvey nicks to kill some time and oh dear so nearly bought ridiculously expensive JPG trouser suit that unfortunately fitted to a T and was already reduced by 50%. ack ack I may have to monitor progress of sale and hope that no one buys same so I can saunter in and offer crazy low amount of spondulicks for this exquisite garment at end of sale. 
then again I never go anywhere so why the hell do I need JPG suit?
then again if I had suit Things might Happen.
no one else will buy it b/c it fits me perfectly. 
If JPG had been there he would have given it to me b/c he is that sort of generous man.

I HAVE to stop going into shops.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 5, 2005)

carbchick said:
			
		

> wed 5th jan
> 
> hunger bit today, she bit hard ... I was up at 2am scoffing oats, whey and cott chz. 'twas but the shape of things to come I have been chasing hunger all day, the bitch.


    Damn, I love this description.


----------



## carbchick (Jan 6, 2005)

thurs 6th jan
wow, everything feels a bit battered, so this burny hi-rep stuff w/ the pink weights was a relief:
all x20 rep
3 leg press 60kg
3 leg curl 25
3 bench press 17.5
3 cable row 10
3 lat raise 3
3 db sh press 4
3 db bi curl 5
3 dip bw
3 bench 17.5
3 cable row 10
3 lat raise 3
3 db sh press 3
3 db bi curl 5 
3 dip bw

Rampant hunger: lotta food - 260p 474c 49f    
oops, back to dieting for a coupla days, I think ...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 6, 2005)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Rampant hunger: lotta food - 260p 474c 49f
> oops, back to dieting for a coupla days, I think ...


By geezzz!! LOL - mucho food!!  

Hope it was enjoyable, what ever it was!


----------



## carbchick (Jan 7, 2005)

hey, Emma   nah, it wasn't that enjoyable. it was fodder/fuel rather than food ...   

Friday 7th Jan
more volume stuff. my, my the lactic was awesome. the leg extensions brought tears to my eyes ... what fun was had 
- all x20 rep
3 smith squat 30kg
3 leg extension 25
3 inc bench press 10
3 lat pull down 15
3 lat raise 3
3 db shoulder press 4 drop 3
3 bi curl 5 drop 4
3 CGBP 7
3 bb squat 30, 35, 35
3 leg ext 25
3 inc bench press 10
3 lat pull down 15
3 lat raise 3
3 db shoulder press 4 drop 3

card: 5 min w.u elliptical
this workout made me feel very very good indeed. 

food: today I lived off yesterday's calories - 58P 22C 10F


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 8, 2005)

carbchick said:
			
		

> card: 5 min w.u elliptical


LOL - and this was the most painful part of the workout!! 



> food: today I lived off yesterday's calories - 58P 22C 10F


Argg!!! I got more food in one of my meals alone than you had your entire day!! 

I bet hunger will bite your be-hind tomorrow for that!


----------



## carbchick (Jan 9, 2005)

hey are you calling me a cardio-wusser?   
sat 8th jan
no training
food: 167p 20c 15f 
no hunger.

sun 9th jan
20 min elliptical sprints
15 min treadmill varied incline running
abs, grip, pylo and other    stuff

food: 137p 82c 18f 
flickerings of hunger. 

self-loathing - absolutely none, quite the reverse in fact I want to put this down quickly before I change my mind - I actually like what I see in the mirror these days. i think some growth has happened, and in the right places - my shoulders, the bit I want most of all to be hyooge, have def. got bigger. of course I still look v average and normal. but no longer do I have the coathanger /scarecrow look. so something is working here.   
shame I am camera phobic. y'all will have to take my word for it. 

there's a girl at the gym who is in urgent need of a square meal, or 50. blimey her legs do not meet at the top. she is a Lowry. poor thing. 

just did a quick type-A-personality check on last week's cals. averaged out at 1467/day with 45%p 40%c and 15%f. 
god I am a sad git.

must try to manage the CHO day a bit better this week after last week's debacle. going to slip some high GI stuff in there as I think I'll get more satisfaction, and probably eat less overall.

someone gave me a bit of protein bar to try.   how do people eat these things it was so sickly i had to spit it out. I thought nothing could be worse than krispy kremes. i was wrong.


----------



## carbchick (Jan 10, 2005)

mon 10th january

hi rep circuit, all x20 reps
3 leg press 70
3 leg curl 30 / 30 drop 25
3 chest press 20 / 20 drop 17.5
3 cable row 15 / 15 drop 10
3 lat raise 3
3 shoulder db press 5 drop 4
3 bi curl db 5
3 dip x20,14,15
3 leg press 70
3 leg curl 30 drop 25
3 lat raise 3
3 shoulder db press 5 drop 4
3 bi curl 5, 3xtimed sets of 20s lift/20s rest (running out of time)
3 dip x20,15,15

cardio: w.u. 5 min cross-trainer

diet: 151p 103c 18f

oof those presses pulverised my legs. I had a few problems standing up afterwards.

According to the papers, Atkins is finally over and the low GI diet is about to hit the UK  But it's recommending 15%p 50%c 35%f?     even for average joes that's a little low on protein I'd have thought. I hope it doesn't drive up the price of oats   
Toddled off to look at the Montignac Cafe, which is very close to where I work. all the stuff is 'low GI' but they don't have nutritional breakdowns so you kind of have to take it on good faith. Might give some of the bread a try: there are 'pure rye', 'kamut ancient grain', 'six cereals' and 'spelt' varieties. no sucrose is used at all, instead they use fructose for their cakes and jams and so on. and a lot of chocolate, 72-99% pure cocoa varities. Pricey of course: £30/kg. Oats: £2.50 for 500g - I don't think so.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 22, 2005)

Hellooooooo... oooo...oooo..ooo..oo..o..o...???

Anyone here... eree... ereee.. ereee.. eree.. ere?


----------



## carbchick (Jan 22, 2005)

still here! the journal thing just got a bit too much for me at the mo: too much going on ... but things are going well, thanks emma!


----------

